# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  My metal art

## PlatypusGardens

As the gardening/landscaping business has been very slow this year I've had a bit of time to do something I've wanted to do for a long time. 
I also got a new welder (Cigweld Transmig 175i) so I decided it was time to go ahead.  
I'm mostly using 10mm starter bars as they already have some useful bends and hooks in them, and they'r cheap and easy to work with.  
The sunflower/windmill thing is 1500mm across and the forky prongy thing about 900 
been selling quite a few things at the local markets  
I've made up a couple of stands for the windmills with a pulley welded in the center.
works well.
Will get some pics of it.     :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

These balls are the most popular   
Stupid sideways photos....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Home made bender

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Crabs

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just made these up today.
little tables made from brakediscs and concrete cutting blades

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My radio I have at the market stall. 
pulled apart a litle portable thing, built a steel box and mounted everything on plywood inside it.
Powered either by 240V or a small 12V battery.
Not super loud but good enough. 
Line in for phone or iPod     :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tripod making 
Made another setup today for larger stuff.
pics coming

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I coat everything in Xtroll

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Where's the applause button?     :brava:   
Oh there it is....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Where's the applause button?      
> Oh there it is....

  
Thank you thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More 
....more sideways pics grrr

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another tripod making setup.
Working with round tube is very frustrating at times. 
I seem to spend more time making jigs and things to make things than actually making things  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I'll make a setup for one size tubing and then have to do it all again for different stuff.  
Anyway, hope these pics make sense.

----------


## ErrolFlynn

> little tables made from brakediscs and concrete cutting blades

    Please read this with the tact that is intended: Keep an eye on safety.  If you have a good deal of experience in welding, then be proud of your skill.  Your imagination and flair for art shows in the pics.  I'm just thinking that tables should be stable.  I'm thinking of the old cutting blade you have used, that if the table should fall onto someone's fingers (a child's fingers) you could have some awkward questions asked of you by parents, police, and others.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Please read this with the tact that is intended: Keep an eye on safety.  If you have a good deal of experience in welding, then be proud of your skill.  Your imagination and flair for art shows in the pics.  I'm just thinking that tables should be stable.  I'm thinking of the old cutting blade you have used, that if the table should fall onto someone's fingers (a child's fingers) you could have some awkward questions asked of you by parents, police, and others.

  
I'll line the edge with clear hose like so.   
I see where you're comin from, but at the end of the day the buyer (possible parents) are responsible for their kid's safety, not me.
If they buy it it's up to them to keep their kids from knocking it over.   
those table feet are quite heavy.
You have to lean it right over, past 45deg before it falls.   :Smilie:

----------


## ErrolFlynn

That plastic looks like a nice touch.  It would also prevent stuff rolling off the table.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Making of 
The big table top is resting on 4 bearings and rotates.
The centre plug rotates with the top.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More    
Yeah, I did score a ute load of them cutting discs from the local concrete cutting joint....     :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Rotating table

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That plastic looks like a nice touch.  It would also prevent stuff rolling off the table.

  
Yeh I use it at the markets and also at home on the patio for iPad-ing.
It's a bit taller than the other ones.
My "leaning" height...     :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

I like your work mate
I really like the crabs but I love the steampunk radio
Do you ever do birds? I like magpies

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I like your work mate
> I really like the crabs but I love the steampunk radio
> Do you ever do birds? I like magpies

  thanks. 
What you see here is pretty much what I've made so far, and quite a few of each. 
I've found that people are more interested in practical things, or stuff that "does something" like the balls for hanging plants, than just "ornaments"
Which is why I have made a few of the windmills on stands and so they spin. 
Haven't sold any of the fork/prong things yet, so they might get the chop and I'll use the steel for something else.
Thinking of joining a few together in to a big prongy ball.
The 3D aspect might be more interesting than just wall hangings....we'll see. 
As for birds....I'm trying to stay away from stuff like geckos, birds etc and keep it a bit original so to speak.
Once things get a bit fiddly, time gets away and yo can only charge so much for this stuff.
The crabs, small as they are, still take about half hour to make once you've cleaned all the ends up, welded it, clear coated them... 
Most o the bigger things take about an hour to make.
I sell the balls for $60 or 2 for $100.
Stands are $80. (They take a while to make) 
I'll do a deal if people buy a few things, like last weekend a lady bought two ball stands on their own, a windmill and ordered a stand for it as I only had the display one which didn't rotate and was a bit rough. 
As she was my only customer for th day I let her have the lot for $300.
(best day at the markets so far) 
crabs go for $30 or 2 for $50 
Half windmill for $60 same as half prong. 
full prong and "goat/cow" head $80 
Windmill on its own $150 (as I usually have to deliver them due to the size)
Have to work out a price for the whole thing with stand and bearing pulley etc yet.  
It's fun doing the markets though  :Smilie: 
Meet some good people, have a yarn and everyone tells you about "this thing they saw on facebook made from [whatever, scrap, steel]" haha. 
I was probably a bit ambitious making heaps of everything before I got a feel for what people like, but you get that. 
Live and learn.    :Smilie:  
Got another two big markets before christmas and maybe a smaller one in between.
Market stalls are usually $15 so I only have to sell one crab to be in front.
There have ben a few when I didn't sell anything, but got a few calls afterwards and sold some so it all evens out in the end.   :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Thank you thank you

  Missed the "verry"  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Brilliant! 
I've seen some terrific art made out of car mechanical junk, but it does requires some lateral thinking. Like i wouldn't think of con rod for arms and leg. 
One windmill I saw in a garden had small blades and a mickey mouse on a crank handle who looked like he was cranking the windmill. A combination of metal and woodwork.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Brilliant! 
> I've seen some terrific art made out of car mechanical junk, but it does requires some lateral thinking. Like i wouldn't think of con rod for arms and leg. 
> One windmill I saw in a garden had small blades and a mickey mouse on a crank handle who looked like he was cranking the windmill. A combination of metal and woodwork.

  
Yeh I have no shortage of scrap and bits and pieces laying around and know were to get just about anything I haven't got.
Trouble with stuff like that,made from car parts etc is that it gets very heavy pretty quick. 
There's plenty of pics online of full size Terminator robots made from car parts etc.
must weigh a ton! 
I'll do someting like that one day probably, but more for myself than to sell.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

I was referring to people being lateral thinker and can make something out of what I would see as junk. The stuff I was referring to was before the computer era, real lateral thinkers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I was referring to people being lateral thinker and can make something out of what I would see as junk. The stuff I was referring to was before the computer era, real lateral thinkers

  
I'm sure people made them before the internet, was just giving you a tip to Google what we were talking about  :Wink:  
At the risk of sounding like a douchebag, I'm very much a lateral thinker and more often than not make things from other things.
Too many ideas, not enough time is my biggest problem.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

One I have saved on my iPad.
Dunno if I could make something like that, but I sure recognise a lot of the parts used there. 
It would take an insane amount of time to make and weigh A LOT.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Wow, great stuff! By the way, why don't you ever take any photos in the rain ... oh you're not in Melbourne. LOL.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wow, great stuff! By the way, why don't you ever take any photos in the rain ... oh you're not in Melbourne. LOL.

  Been a very dry year up this way.  :Frown:

----------


## phild01

> Been a very dry year up this way.

   I would like that, tired of the rain.

----------


## Uncle Bob

I thought we were in drought here again, until two weeks ago. We've had rain just about daily.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The park out the back of our joint. 
Dry as. 
35 degrees at the moment.......   :Beer:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

<-- me       
.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Special order for a mate.
A big sun.
900mm across (imperial measurement not available at this point)     
Trying to get my head around the general layout at the moment.....    :Think:

----------


## goldie1

Nice   :2thumbsup:    I like the crabs too

----------


## OBBob

I want the terminator to ride shotgun as I drive through peak traffic to work.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Special order for a mate.
> A big sun.
> 900mm across (imperial measurement not available at this point)     
> Trying to get my head around the general layout at the moment.....

  Looks like I'm about to be eaten by an octopus... 
I prefer to eat them.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Made up a couple of stands for the big windmill things and welded a belt pulley in the middle.
All of a sudden they're a lot more interesting. 
Sold one today and had a few more people very interested.
The little tables were a hit too but none sold as yet. 
Maybe next time.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Made a start on the sun too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

All came together in the end. 
first time hanging up  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

It's missing the smiley face!  
Good work, is the plan for it to rust naturally or will it be coated?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's missing the smiley face!  
> Good work, is the plan for it to rust naturally or will it be coated?

  
They wanna paint it so I gave it a coat of ColdGal   
Was gonna weld some washers to it for mounting, but this is a lot neater.   
Now to make a few more for myself   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Better pics

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Stupid sideways pics   :Gaah:

----------


## ringtail

Very cool ! How much ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Very cool ! How much ?

  Mates rates for this one but will probably sell them for $80 at the markets I reckon.
Once I make some more....   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some more stands for hanging plants. 
Work in progress.
All the stands I make are a bit different, vary in height and with different "stuff" added.     :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

I reckon if you could do something like that hanging cage with a lamp fitting and an industrial filament globe you'd be onto a winner.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I reckon if you could do something like that hanging cage with a lamp fitting and an industrial filament globe you'd be onto a winner.

  Yeh mate, I've been thinking about lamps and clocks. 
The thing(s) that put me off a bit are: 
Clocks: need to find a good mechanism that will last, so the clock doesn't become an ornament. 
Lamp: Not sure what the legalities are with selling DIY electrical stuff (someone here might know)  
Both: Cost of adding clock/lights to stuff and still be able to sell them at a reasonable price.  
If I was in a big city I cold probably get more for stuff like this, selling it to trendy hipster folk, but it's a bit different up this way.... 
I'm still thinking about it though. 
And candle holders for large candles.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Hmm... true.

----------


## Renopa

PG your stuff looks great and perfect for the industrial themes that everyone has these days.  By coincidence I bought some globes exactly like the ones in Bob's photo, they arrived this arvo...only problem is that I ordered BC and they shipped ES so not I have to wait another 5 weeks for the adaptors to arrived.   
Check them out at LightintheBox.com they have quite a few discounted at the moment, only problem is that shipping is super-slow and it's hard to communicate with their Chinglish...or maybe it's me??  LOL   
Some years ago I used to make a whole lot of stuff in copper and brass although steel got a look in at times...just depended on the item being made.  There was a one year hobby course at TAFE (back when they had great classes) which I continued for 6 years!!  Perfect for having access to all the great gear in the workshop that you could never afford to have sitting at home.  We were both there for a couple of those years and made some big items....tipping trailer for the ride-on mower etc etc.   
Good luck with your orders and hope there are lots of sales to follow  ;-))

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cheers renopa, yeh I'm just having fun with it.
Using whatever bits I find at the scrapyards etc. 
I have most of the gear I need at home but hopefully Santa brings me a tube bender for Xmas which will open up new possibilities. 
At the moment I can only bend up to 10mm bar with my home made contraptions.  
Last big markets for the year on Sunday and I have a few things to make up and finish off for that so gonna be a busy week.
Will post pics as I go along, as always.  
One thing is for certain, nobody at the markets I've done so far makes anything like I do, which is good.
There's a few guys who do a bit of wood turning, and one bloke doing bars/tables using hardwood slabs and oil drums.
Part from that it's mostly knitted stubby holders, cupcakes, fleamarket stuff, baby clothes and imported wall hangings like geckos and frogs etc. 
Plus the usual home made soaps, candles and other hippie stuff.
And plants of course. 
So I've got a nice little niche up here which is all mine.
People are starting to talk about "The metal guy" and I often hear people say "This is the guy I was telling you about"
 I have a Facebook page too which is getting a few sticky beaks.  
I think with these sort of things it takes a while on the market circuit before people realise you're "genuine" and they need to see the stuff a few times before buying anything. 
Meet some characters though, they all come out of the woodwork on the weekends haha. 
Ah well, better have a tidy up in the shed and get stuck in to it.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another stand

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also working on a table with built in umbrella for the markets.
Will have a saw blade top, of course. 
More details tomorrow.     :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Bit late this year but maybe Christmas tree stands would be an interesting product?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bit late this year but maybe Christmas tree stands would be an interesting product?

  For sure.
maybe even metal trees?  
Next year   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Yes, good idea. Actually you should probably commence planning your Easter campaign ... Easter will launch in all the stores in about two weeks I imagine.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes, good idea. Actually you should probably commence planning your Easter campaign ... Easter will launch in all the stores in about two weeks I imagine.

  
Giant rusty eggs coming up!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wind/weather vanes is another thing people seem to ask for a lot.
might have to knock a few of them up.    
And if I hear one more person tell me about that bloody fish skeleton some guy made on Homes and Gardens from a shovel and pick axe heads I'll.....  :Gaah:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok kids, gather around, show and tell time again  :Smilie:   
Table done (part from a bit of wirebrushing etc) 
After a change of plans from ysterday I redesigned the umbrella holding part.
Some tube and a couple of parts from old bearings worked a treat. 
There's a plate with a bit of the red tube at the bottom of the table post leg which the umbrella pole slips in to   
Perfect fit    
The umbrella spins a bit in the wind too which is cool   
Will see how it goes for balance...
Might add some hoops to the bottom of the legs so I can peg it to the ground if need be, but it seems stable enough. 
Very happy with it.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Today's effort so far.     :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another one   
And I started this.
Might be a stand, might be a table, not sure....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yes, the umbrella table works very well. 
used it at the markets, and also here over the Xmas weekend.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Top one is a little bit Art Deco. Are you managing to move some of your creations?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeah have sold quite a few stands with balls and have orders for another two.
also sold two of the big tables, but without umbrella. 
Have sold two of the big sunflower/windmill things on stands as well ans a few without. 
And a few other bits and pieces....I forget now.  
But it's definitely generating a lot of interest.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

You have a 'waiting list' ... that's pretty good!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The stand in post #54 went before the markets even opened.
The girl in the stall next to me snapped it up straight away.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You have a 'waiting list' ... that's pretty good!

  
Yeh.
And the more I sell and get them on to people's decks and patios, the more people who might not go to the markets see them and ask their friends where they got them from etc.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well.
Last creation for the year.
A table or plant stand.     
Welding glove* off, grinders put away and time to chill out.   :Smilie:     
*only wear one on my left hand.   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Looking good  :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

> Clocks: need to find a good mechanism that will last, so the clock doesn't become an ornament.

  Noticed Carbatec sell American made clock movements.    Mini Size Quartz Movements : CARBA-TEC

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Noticed Carbatec sell American made clock movements.    Mini Size Quartz Movements : CARBA-TEC

  
...and I've got a clock with one of them.  It may not be the movement's fault but any time the air temp gets up over 38 degrees or so...it runs slow.  We've tried a few different rechargeable batteries but...same result.

----------


## OBBob

^ yeah ... so do I.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'd be a bit sceptical about the quality of a $12 clock mechanism.
Especially for the tropics.....   :No:

----------


## OBBob

I did actually mean to post the high-torque version because of what you do. Generally Carbatec seems to sell quality items, which was why I listed but you are probably correct ... especially up there.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I did actually mean to post the high-torque version because of what you do. Generally Carbatec seems to sell quality items, which was why I listed but you are probably correct ... especially up there.

  
Yes sorry I had a look through the site after posting that and saw the other ones.
might be worth a try I suppose.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha... just trying to support your business so that you're still around when I hit the big time and want to commission something!  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This will open up new possibilities  :Biggrin:     
Half price due to missing bending die.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Work in progress     
Needs a tank and seat and a few more bits.     :Smilie:

----------


## Renopa

WOW....that should be a good seller!~  Love the 2 cyl motor!!  Great stuff ;-))

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Thanks, yeah, I like it.
Was fun to make something using only "whole components", no cutting, bending or grinding. 
Just put together.    :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

That is neat, like that rear wheel.

----------


## OBBob

You're going to need a bigger beard!

----------


## ringtail

What's the scale of the bike ? Hard to tell from the pics

----------


## Renopa

> You're going to need a bigger beard!

  You've been watching too many ads on TV!!....hahaha!!

----------


## OBBob

> You've been watching too many ads on TV!!....hahaha!!

  Actually I rarely watch TV,  so I'm not really sure what you're referring to. However, to stray way off topic (again) there was quite a funny documentary called Beard Wars last year. Who knew beard growing was so competitive?!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What's the scale of the bike ? Hard to tell from the pics

  
It's about 700mm long    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Have a few more bits to play with...      :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

... and you appear to live on yoghurt and coffee. Lol. Looks like great stuff.

----------


## OBBob

You need to find some big gear wheels...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ... and you appear to live on yoghurt and coffee. Lol. Looks like great stuff.

  
Until midday anyway   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You need to find some big gear wheels...

  
I have some of those too.
This was just the last lot of stuff I got recently 
Thinking of making more choppers, dune buggy and maybe monster truck.
Will see what happens.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dusted off the welding mask today and got stuck back in to it.
Market stalls booked for the next 2 Sundays. 
Knocked up another chopper today and also making two plant stands for a mate's mum.  
Been gathering lots of bits and pieces in the meantime.
Gears, chain, big bearings etc.
All cool stuff.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Mouse trap?

----------


## Renopa

That looks like a hooman trap!!   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Wow!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And then there were two.....

----------


## Renopa

Once again, you've excelled PG!!   :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ploughdisc fireplace or wok 
Probably needs some sides to be used as a fireplace.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Make a round grill with some short legs to place on top and use it as a barbeque. Probably want a hole in the centre if you are going to leave it outside.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well you wouldn"t want a hole if you're gonna use it as a wok....  
Anyway, something like this could work for putting a plate on top.
Need to find some finer mesh though as that won't hold any of the logs and ashes in place.  
Off to the scrapyard.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmm, might just stick to the wok setup for now.
Quick and easy. 
Plug the hole, put some legs and handles on.
Still a fair bit of work and I dunno that people would fork out more than $50 for it. 
(Yes making these with the intention of hopefully selling at the markets with my other stuff)   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Looking nice ... how thick are those disc?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

5-6mm

----------


## Moondog55

I quite like the firepits made from 3 car rims, an 16*8 rim is a pretty big fire

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Here we go.
Fire down below, food up top.  
2 plough discs and some old star pickets,    :Biggrin:

----------


## Renopa

Just too clever PG!!   :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Working out the thirds of the discs and getting the legs even-ish is tricky as they're all a bit out of round but it seems to be ok.   :Smilie:

----------


## Renopa

Did you use a protractor, a compass or a rule to measure the thirds? ...or maybe a phone app?  ;-))

----------


## Marc

Very nice.
To make it look like a wok now ... get the biggest gas torch you have and give the top disk heat until it gets dark blue all the way to the rim. Then let it cool down a bit and put some cooking oil in it. If it catches fire, it was too hot, wait a bit longer and repeat then wipe with paper. that way it does not rust when you cook in it providing you don't leave the food in it. 
Now if you really want it to be a wok, make a long wooden handle and make it sit on a ring so you can toss and turn the food in the wok and can actually cook with it.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Did you use a protractor, a compass or a rule to measure the thirds? ...or maybe a phone app?  ;-))

  
Nothing quite as sophisticated.     
A large fan from an old aircon, a ruler and a bit of eyeballing     :Rofl:

----------


## Renopa

[QUOTE=PlatypusGardens;969117]Nothing quite as sophisticated. 
 PG as long as it works!!   
Marc that would be a heavy wok, imho, two handles (one either side) would be much easier when lifting.   
;-)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh no tossing and turning with this one  :Shock: 
It's all one unit, plate legs and bottom tray welded together.  
Put some hoops on so you can slide a bar through and move it if need be.  
Might make a third version with short legs for sitting on top of a BBQ as well.    :Wink 1:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok, MK3  :Biggrin:

----------


## Renopa

Now that's a wok!!!!  What time does the barbie start?  Got some prawns here so can make a Thai Green Curry....yummy!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ol mate is bringing around some freshly caught local prawns tonight.
They caught 5 buckets the other day....  
Going to put the crab pots in later as well hoping for crab dinner tomorro.   
Wonder what the rich people are eating?   :Confused:

----------


## ChocDog

Sounds like a tough gig!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sounds like a tough gig!

   Any wonder we drink so much.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Plough disc fire pit with sides take 2   
Dog approves but would prefer it to be burning to keep him warm...        :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tooling around

----------


## phild01

That'll sell.

----------


## Renopa

I'll buy the dawg!!   ;-)) 
...oh the dragon is nice too!

----------


## Marc

> Tooling around

   That is so cool!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dawg not for sale   :Smilie:

----------


## Renopa

:Gaah:  :Weeping2:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some of this week's efforts         
Toolosaurus again          
Pot stands/table centrepiece maybe?        
Wall hanging pot stand         :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Priced some steel mesh for making more firebuckets yesterday.
A 3x2.4m sheet is $130.
25mm "holes" and I think the bar for the mesh is about 5mm. 
If I use plough discs I should be able to make 10 from one sheet, maybe more.
So that's $13 of mesh per bucket, hoping to hear back from a mate soon about a stack of free discs.
Put some short legs on it and voila. 
Should be viable, could sell them for $30 each maybe.    :Smilie:

----------


## Renopa

I like the trivet sitting on ?ball bearings?  would be perfect on the outdoor glass table for a large pot of curry or similar, waiting to be served.  Toolasaurus' look great too!!   
;-)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I like the trivet sitting on ?ball bearings?  would be perfect on the outdoor glass table for a large pot of curry or similar, waiting to be served. 
> ;-)

  
Yep big ball bearings.
Welded from the top through the bolt holes and welds ground flush.
Turned out very neat.  
My gas bottle was about to run out so I was looking around for little things to do until it went.
That's when those three disc/sprocket setups came about.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Good run at the markets today.
Came home with $500 in the pocket.  
Best day yet.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

How did the Toolosaurus go...get a good price?

----------


## Renopa

Can't complain about that, PG?   Makes all the work worthwhile!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How did the Toolosaurus go...get a good price?

  
It got lots of comments but no takers as yet   :Smilie:    

> Can't complain about that, PG? Makes all the work worthwhile!!

  No complaints here   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Great work!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Good day scrap scavenging today.
Some rusty pipe, a box of horse shoes, tank from a water pump (fire bucket material) and these bits.     :Cool:

----------


## notvery

when you say scrap scavenging do you mean removing old stuff that surely noone wants from their front yards while no ones home or you go to the local dump and they let you take stuff that surely is just rubbish? 
The new bits look great by the way...so did the older stuff too for that matter! 
what sort of welding gear do you have for doing these things? there are some thickish bits of metal there. also do you pop a little weld onto each link in the chain to make it stable? i really should have paid more attention to the teacher in metalwork class... and to my dad when he was welding...damn i really fancy doing some welding....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Scrap/metal recycling yards, tip shop etc.
Sometimes stuff from people's backyards as part of a garden tidy job. 
as for welding/metal work gear...  
Cigweld 175. Mig, stick, Tig
I only use the MIG function though.
Will definitely get in to Tig one day.      
6" bench grinder with stone and wire wheel     
3 grinders
Usually set up like this.
Thin cutting disc, wire, Flap disc (40 grit)     
Cut-off saw 
(note end stop on the right, next to cordless - G-clamp welded to steel plate)    
And of course lots of this    
I also have made up a rotating table with bearings and concrete cutting blades of different sizes (which is what the beer is sitting on, note the bearings for larger wheels to rotate on) and a number of different centre plugs. 
Modified G-clamps for clamping pipe, Jigs for doing tripod legs on 45deg angle, jigs for the cut-off saw at different angles so I don't have to adjust the saw itself, and othe bits and pieces to make life easier. 
Home made bar benders from belt pulleys of different size for different curves etc etc. 
I spend a lot of things making things so I can make things haha.  
Will post more pics some other time,    :Smilie:   
Oh, and I buy most of the 10mm round bar brand new.
Either in 6m lengths or as 1200mm starter bars as I use the hooks and angle ends for some things. 
Straight bar works out at about $1/M so it's prett cheap, but then you have to take in to account mig wire, gas, grinder discs etc etc etc.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Actually there's pics of the jigs and bender and stuff on the first page of this thread   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Good stuff, love it when someone is resourceful. Have you built a forge yet?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Have you built a forge yet?

  
I don't have the required protruding upper body muscles to forge bare chested while wearing a bandana.   :Rofl:

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, no need for that, look at this video, she does not have the muscles either.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2l3q5fpyic 
and neither does he ... not even the proper leather apron  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vIIfURw770 
Then you can do this with a bit of practice  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZOdR0mKY5g
Funny the blacksmith name is carpenter ... hu hu

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Marc, will look at the vids when I'm on the PC  :Smilie:   
ok, tripod making. 
Guide for the cutoff saw at 45 degrees.  
Disc for dividing pipe in to thirds  
Mark lines with a bit of 90deg. angle  
Mark distance from end.  
Line up home made bracket with marks.  
Tack leg on.
Repeat.
Weld all legs on properly.

----------


## Marc

Make sure you use a face mask when cutting round pipe at an angle with that clamp. I would also make the guide with a groove in it so to grab the round a bit more securely.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> . I would also make the guide with a groove in it so to grab the round a bit more securely.

  assuming you're talking about the cut-off saw? 
A groove in the ply triangle won't work as I use lots of different OD pipe.
Been thinking about making up a plate with a bit of angle to sit against the locking plate though 
see pic.      :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yes, that will work ... I've seen a few smashed faces from cutting on an angle on friction drop saw. 
If you ever have the spare cash a cold saw or bandsaw is a blessing.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If you ever have the spare cash a cold saw or bandsaw is a blessing.

  I dream of a cold saw....  :Frown:   
quieter, cleaner, safer.  
*sigh*  
Maybe one day

----------


## Marc

I bought a Taiwanese from Hafco for about $1000 give or take. Works very well however I have yet to make it as silent as it can be because at the moment is sitting on a wooden bench rather than an individual steel base properly bolted down so the whole bench vibrates and acts as a megaphone  and it seems I am bringing the shed down, haha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another stab at the fire bucket. 
Water pump tank.   
Cut 'em like this and I'll get two from each tank.   :2thumbsup:    
Plough disc for a base.   
Got a mate who works for a pumping/irrigation company.
Migh be able to hook me up with one or twelve of these he reckons.....       :Biggrin:   
Only minor issue with this would be the paint, so I'd either have to pre-burn them or just tell people to let it burn for a while to get the paint off before they get the marshmallows out. 
Maybe do a couple of draw holes at the sides with the hole saw, but it should work just as is.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I bought a Taiwanese from Hafco for about $1000 give or take. Works very well however I have yet to make it as silent as it can be because at the moment is sitting on a wooden bench rather than an individual steel base properly bolted down so the whole bench vibrates and acts as a megaphone  and it seems I am bringing the shed down, haha

  Cold saw or band saw?

----------


## Marc

S816 | CS-275 MetalMaster Cold Saw Bench Model | For Sale Sydney Brisbane Melbourne Perth | Buy Workshop Equipment & Machinery online at machineryhouse.com.au
Mm they have gone up a tad, must be our dollar.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mm they have gone up a tad

  
Eek

----------


## Marc

Burn the paint off and rub it up with plumbago for looks. Also I would round off the corner of the back shield and cut a few holes in the back for looks. May be a few holes like this () using the 5" grinder and a cutting disk at an angle to get ) and then the opposite side (  ... just an idea ... you could fit a crab claw through it ?
Yes, price is up the dollar and also I think I remember vaguely that it was on sale? Keep an eye on them they do have sales. The Brobo second hand go for ridiculous prices.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pretty sure I've mentioned this before.  
anyway 
Had a 44 a while back and cut the letters FIRE out of the front.
very effective.  
Lent it to my neighbour and he got a bit carried away with the petrol   :Shock:      
Yeh will definitely round the corners off and might even put some handles on it.   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Old brake discs make good aerators for fire pits then just need one small hole about 25mm below them

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Old brake discs make good aerators for fire pits then just need one small hole about 25mm below them

  
Ah yes, that would be poifick. 
I shall keep an eye out for some   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And......Marc.... 
What's plumbago?

----------


## METRIX

> Special order for a mate.
> A big sun.
> 900mm across (imperial measurement not available at this point)     
> Trying to get my head around the general layout at the moment.....

  35.43 inches

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 35.43 inches

  
THANK GOD! 
it had been bugging me this while time.    
(or not....)

----------


## METRIX

> THANK GOD! 
> it had been bugging me this while time.    
> (or not....)

  Just in case it is also 2.95275590551181 feet  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

And 90 centimeters just in case ... 
Plumbago ... I feel 100 years old when people ask me what is plumbago.... its natural graphite. Because of it's metallic shine and soft properties it was called black lead, but it is just graphite a bit different than the one in the pencil. 
Today I think the only one using it are artisan foundries but it was a very common product not too long ago to polish wood burning stoves and anything iron including steam locomotives.  
Rubbing clean steel with a rag dipped in plumbago will give the steel a metallic shine that will resist heat and rust. Another way to finish metal work is by painting the piece with a red rust colour and when the paint is tacky, you rub some plumbago over it yet make sure you leave some streaks of red paint showing. This will give the appearance of the steel rusting yet it will never actually rust.   
Retails for $20 1/2 kilo and about 1/3 of that price in the UK if you want to import a 5k bag it is worth it otherwise buy 1/2 kilo here.  Graphite Powder : Adelaide Moulding & Casting Supplies Plumbago Powdered Graphite 5Kg, Artisan Foundry Shop

----------


## Marc

*The Stick That Left A Mark*September 24, 2008 https://umeshmadan.wordpress.com/tag/plumbago/

----------


## Marc

Love this old articles of how to with simple techniques  METAL FINISHES

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I feel 100 years old

  Now now.     
you don't look a day over 87    :Rofl:

----------


## Moondog55

I'm now looking for a broken 600mm or bigger shifter spanner for a custom Toolasaurus from you

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm now looking for a broken 600mm or bigger shifter spanner for a custom Toolasaurus from you

  
Postage might break the bank   :Shock:   
If you want one I'll make one.
will keep an eye out for shifters.  
I might even have a big one knocking around here somewhere......hmmmm...   
I'll get back to you.     :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

What could you do with a couple of old sickle blades? Raptor ?
Got quite a few old tools here including a miners pick

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Load your ute up and go for a drive  :Smilie:  
we'll spend a few days in the shed drinking beers and welding.
Does Cecile like wine?
My madam sure does.   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Free camping in the backyard.
(might even let you in the house on the second day) 
plenty of firewood......    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

I hear you serve crab for dinner too!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I hear you serve crab for dinner too!

  
Sometimes, yes   :Smilie:

----------


## Renopa

Maybe we'll combine Sydney and Melbourne members and have one big crab party at PG's!!! :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

> Maybe we'll combine Sydney and Melbourne members and have one big crab party at PG's!!!

  Road trip?!  :Tongue:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Postage might break the bank    
> If you want one I'll make one.
> will keep an eye out for shifters.  
> I might even have a big one knocking around here somewhere......hmmmm...   
> I'll get back to you.

  There's quite a big one in this pile of junk...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More fire bouqets

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> There's quite a big one in this pile of junk...

  
that's excellent! 
Nice use of leaf springs for the ribcage.  
the skull looks made from scratch...?   
Very cool

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dusty is exhausted after building that plant stand.
All the grinding and welding really takes it out of the poor old lad. 
dunno how he does it without opposable digits....  :Confused:         :Cool:

----------


## Marc

haha

----------


## OBBob

Your dog appears to sleep as much as my greyhound (which is an awful lot)!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Your dog appears to sleep as much as my greyhound (which is an awful lot)!

  
Yeh, he's old and tired.
Almost 13  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Work in progress

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl:         :Sneaktongue:

----------


## Marc

Nice!

----------


## OBBob

Wouldn't want to walk into that in the dark.  
Looks great though...

----------


## phild01

> Wouldn't want to walk into that in the dark.  
> Looks great though...

  yep...would pack a mean peck

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmmm looks tasty....      :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Monday morning...waiting for the bus....and it starts raining...  
sigh   :No:       
Well it WAS drizzling just earlier...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Maybe some wine will cheer him up....

----------


## Moondog55

Cecile wants the umbrella frog

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cecile wants the umbrella frog

  
Yes lots of people have taken a liking to the little guy.
I might have to make a coupla more of them...   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Blob the builder
 (Not quite finished)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More wine bottle stands 
trying to use up all those old imperial spanners and shifters...             :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Blob the builder

  
He he ... I need a Blob the Owner Builder!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> He he ... I need a Blob the Owner Builder!

  
Aaaaaah is that what OB in OBBob means.....? 
makes sense now.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Aaaaaah is that what OB in OBBob means.....? 
> makes sense now.

  
Yep ... one of those  :Doh:  ... actually a while ago though. Thankfully I am now just a general renovator, maintainer, fixer up-er ...  :Smilie: .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just got another order for the umbrella frog. 
Lucky they're multiplying....

----------


## notvery

now all you need to do is corner the market in unloved spanners and ball bearings and your sorted...your like the unloved tool version of Gordon Gekko (???) 
so have you set up a web site and developed a business plan and worked out delivery options for worldwide expansion?

----------


## Marc

Humpty dumpty on holidays is the best. 
Bob is "Bob the Fitter" not Bob the builder !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bob is "Bob the Fitter" not Bob the builder !

  
He's building a deck, bolting the bearers together....or something....    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

:Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> so have you set up a web site and developed a business plan and worked out delivery options for worldwide expansion?

  Haha not quite, but there's a Facebook page.
Not sure if I posted the link already but here it is  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Platy...04?ref=tn_tnmn 
 Also has some of my landscaping stuff on it.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> He's building a deck, bolting the bearers together....or something....

  metric bolt, of course   :Sneaktongue:

----------


## Marc

In centimetres ...  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh, you    :Rofl:

----------


## notvery

PG so i went to your facebook page surely im not the first to notice the similarity? is there something your not telling us? did you really use an excavator to move the rocks in your garden or just the force???

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Smilie:

----------


## Grahame Collins

> Tripod making 
> Made another setup today for larger stuff.
> pics coming

  Thanks for posting it
I would n't expect anything less from a fellow Mackay -ite
A well thought out jig. 
A copy of it is going into my "Things to Make" folder. 
Grahame

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Thanks for posting it
> I would n't expect anything less from a fellow Mackay -ite
> A well thought out jig. 
> A copy of it is going into my "Things to Make" folder. 
> Grahame

  
Welding technologist? 
we need to catch up  
I'm holding a market stall at the Greenmount heritage fair this Sunday BTW.
See you there?   :Smilie:

----------


## Grahame Collins

> Welding technologist? 
> we need to catch up  
> I'm holding a market stall at the Greenmount heritage fair this Sunday BTW.
> See you there?

  I had forgotten about that,it been there a long time. 
I hold a Welding Inspectors Certificationand was fond of using that term at the time - 2004.So its been a while since the details have been updated. I think I'll change though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow.... 
45 posts in 11 years haha!
Guess you've been busy elsewhere and not had much time for internet forums    :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Grahame is a welding Guru and teacher. Hi has helped scores of would be welders on the woodworking forum for years including me. Welcome Graham, we only had this metalwork corner for a few days thanks to Platypus asking for it and the mods agree to it on the spot.
Happy posting!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh....the woodwork forum...I registered there when I was building my deck with the big rocks and got directed to this forum.
Haven't been back since.

----------


## Marc

You built a deck with rocks?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

They helped me build it   :Haha:        
( http://www.renovateforum.com/f82/tim...ogress-100341/ )    :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Today's scavenging effort.
heaps of cool stuff

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok, how does one get the balls and brass cage out without cutting or damaging anything?     :Confused:

----------


## Marc

I believe the brass cage is turned shaped into place and must be deconstructed to get the balls out. 
You can try to heat one side and prise the edge open, but you will damage the cage somehow. You can shape it back if you really want to recover it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm... 
How would they turn the cage in place with the balls in there....?   
I'm sure there's a way to get it all out....I've seen them disassembled before....I think....    :Confused:

----------


## Marc

Some small ball bearing cages are on just one side of the row of balls, so you can pull them out first and then push all the balls to one side, that one seems to be in one piece. I wonder what happened to the inside bush?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Come to think of it I have popped one of these open before...
I started cutting the brass cage and then it all just fell out or something....just gotta get it in the right position. 
Can't remember, but I know I didn't cut the cage, as I still have it.
In one piece. 
hmmmm....will go have a look and report back. 
Mystery.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aaaaaaaah I see what happened.
When I was cutting it I nicked one of the balls a bit and also opened up one of the holes.
Yes I remember now, one of the balls had a flat spot. 
That's why it fell out.   
So all I have to do is grind one of them a bit and it should come out.
 Once you get one ball out, the rest can be removed.  
they are prssed in past the little flange on the cage.
Makes sense.
You can actually tap them through with a hammer, just tried it.
Of course you can't get them OUT of the cage that way when it's all assembled as you can't get to the back of it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Actually I think all it needs is to sit on something the same size as the external ring, belt it a bit here   
So the cage turns against the outer ring and they start popping out.        :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I see ... so what keeps the ball in is that little step in the cage. Interesting. I was picturing it to be a bass sheet pressed in. That is a substantial bit of cage.  Will make some nice sculpture .. something gun related ? ha ha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmm yes it'll polish up ok I reckon...maybe look good with some dark timber.... 
Cut in half and use as handles on a tray or somethingggggggg......  
mmmmm  
we'll see.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A bit of hardwood slab and handles kinda like that, but not, but still.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Springy

----------


## Renopa

Great stuff PG.....if you don't have a hardwood slab, what about a tray made from merbau decking with the chunky handles?  ;-)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> if you don't have a hardwood slab, what about a tray made from merbau decking with the chunky handles?  ;-)

  
Yeh that would work too. 
At the moment I have neither, but that could change by tomorrow afternoon   :Wink:

----------


## Renopa

...tomorrow's another day!!

----------


## Cecile

Love these 😊

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:   More stuff

----------


## Renopa

PG you need to change your name to Steptoe!!!   hahaha!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Found a new "source"   :Smilie:

----------


## Renopa

Aha.......it's all about supply!!!   LOL

----------


## Grahame Collins

The supply shop (recycle  centre) opens at 9.00 am on Thursday, though I must say they are getting a bit pricy. 
Did you know you can buy a spare part jaw for that Ridgid stilson and sell it for more than you paid for it. Please say you are not going to make some welded sculpture ( my guess is a dinosauar ) from it.

----------


## phild01

https://www.ridgid.com/au/en/wrench-parts 
tradelink

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The supply shop (recycle  centre) opens at 9.00 am on Thursday, though I must say they are getting a bit pricy. 
> Did you know you can buy a spare part jaw for that Ridgid stilson and sell it for more than you paid for it. Please say you are not going to make some welded sculpture ( my guess is a dinosauar ) from it.

  
pffft the dump shop is ridiculous.
I hardly go there anymore.  
Most of this gear is from CMR in Paget, embarassingly cheap too.  
Make a dinosaur?
From old tools?
Me?
Never.....   :Shock:    
Ok maybe....maybe the thought crossed my mind....   :Blush7:   
How much u reckon it would fetch as a working tool?
(Definitely more than what I paid for it and everything else, including the last visit no doubt....)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A mate reckons the dump shop even price checks stuff on eBay and try to justify charging 2/3 of the price for the same thing.
Which is broken, untested (if electronic) and most likely missing 5 bits AND didn't cost them anything. 
When it was at the old spot on Harbour Rd it was great, yo'd get anything for $2.
Now they seem to thin they're Myers or something. 
I've even heard of people being banned for complaining about the prices haha. 
Stupid. 
And they leave all the overpriced stuff sitting there for months, then do a cleanout (most likely to the landfill) and start again.

----------


## Grahame Collins

You have some mighty interesting junk.  
Around $80 new  for the 36" stillsons.Know what you mean about the rip cycle centre .
I  make caravan  portable fireplaces out of 9 Kg LPG cyls.They ask $10 each.
Crikey cyls were only $28 new in masters.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Check out CMR as I mentioned and also Jetson salvage in Vic street next to Allied bearings and hydraulics.
Have seen gas bottles of all sizes at both places.
CMR will be cheaper though.
 (Eastern end of Len Shield st) 
I might be able to hook you up with some waterpump pressure tanks if that would be of use?   
$80....mmmm I could probably get more for it as a dinosaur....    :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been meaning to update my moneybox for the markets for some time now but always seem to forget.   
Before:   
A bit silly looking and lots of sharp edges everywhere.
Slapped together in ten minutes.           
New and improved:        
Much more betterer!
I think one of those keys actually belong to the box...  
Just gotta let it weather a bit before I give it a coat of clear.    :Smilie:

----------


## Grahame Collins

> Check out CMR as I mentioned and also Jetson salvage in Vic street next to Allied bearings and hydraulics.
> Have seen gas bottles of all sizes at both places.
> CMR will be cheaper though.
>  (Eastern end of Len Shield st) 
> I might be able to hook you up with some waterpump pressure tanks if that would be of use?   
> $80....mmmm I could probably get more for it as a dinosaur....

  Thanks for the tip. 
I like dinosaurs

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes am well familiar with that little red fella there   :Wink:

----------


## METRIX

> Been meaning to update my moneybox for the markets for some time now but always seem to forget.   
> Before:   
> A bit silly looking and lots of sharp edges everywhere.
> Slapped together in ten minutes.           
> New and improved:        
> Much more betterer!
> I think one of those keys actually belong to the box...  
> Just gotta let it weather a bit before I give it a coat of clear.

  That looks fantastic, do you sell these ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That looks fantastic, do you sell these ?

  Yeh it turned out pretty cool ay.  :Cool:   
This one is not for sale but was having a look around the net last night for suitable boxes to trick out and sell.
The standard "cash box" would do the job I suppose but a couple of different shapes and sizes would be good.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ideally something a bit more solid, like this would be the go.
Switch boxes.    TIBOX AUSTRALIA AEC 
But they all seem to have one "thin end" for cutting holes for cables.    :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

The old one looks the best, has that "old used" look, if you get the new boxes and strip the paint bash em up a bit and let them rust up might look good,
 I found this one which looks interesting to use, could be your mates father ? 
.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh old worn ones is definitely better. 
That one looks cool.
Mine used to have a handle on top like that.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

For the record, the legs are U-bolts with the threaded ends cut off and then cut in half with SS plumbing fitting nuts for feet.
Allen keys for arms, and the rest is pretty self explanatory.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Good work with those boxes, both should find lots of people who like them. 
The Stilson dinosaur ... heat up the handle and bend it backwards following the line of the tail ... then twist the head sideways, then weld legs and arms.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

There's only one box...same one...before and after.  :Cool:     
Heating and bending won't happen but cutting and re welding to curve it a bit might be An option. 
Good idea turning the head!!!    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Toot:     
Square is the new round!         :Shock:

----------


## Marc

I thought you had an oxy ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I thought you had an oxy ?

  
Not me man

----------


## Marc

Obama ... I mean Oh bummer ... (well almost the same) ...  :Smilie:  
See, even if you don't like hammering, an old plowing disk on 3 legs, a few pipes, your wife's hairdryer and a bag of coal would do the trick ...  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Interesting

----------


## Marc

You can call it the recycled forge, or simply "fenix"

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Any thoughts on the square ball and stand? 
I don't particularly like it to be honest, but it might be interesting to someone else.
Someone at the markets.
With money   
Thought I'd try it anyway.   :Smilie:

----------


## Renopa

Personally I prefer the round type (seeing you asked) but not everyone likes the same, so someone will want square....and if you only had square they would want round!  LOL   
Marc, why use his DW's hairdryer, he could use his own!!   :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Marc, why use his DW's hairdryer, he could use his own!!

----------


## Marc

ssssccccaaary   :Frown:  
Ha ha ...  
Square cage? Different, would be best if you can make a squarish sort of bird to match and cage it in there ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Would make for some unusual speaker stands. 
But you'd have to make them with the speaker in the cage...somehow.....
Well at least make half the cage, then pop the speaker in there ans weld the last bits on.  
Oh no, more ideas...   :Rofl:

----------


## notvery

I liked the square cage but not the square stand. Not sure if it was the material being square or the sharp angles. Could you make the stands square with rounded cornered with tube stuff? Might reduce the Welds also?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm thinking the stand should have a piece on 45deg between the horizontal and vertical parts of the "hanger" 
Also the cage should be slightly rounded or pointy at the top and bottom.
I just wanted to go stupidly square with everything and see how it worked.
It probably looked a little different in my head....dunno...maybe not. 
All good, I had fun making it.   
Will leave this one as is and make another one.
 It's a good starting point to look at and work out what's "wrong" with it.
As I said, someone migt like it.
Actualy my partner likes it more than I do...  
Anyway, more to come. 
Watch this space   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

In the meantime......another chopper.   :Smilie:   
A bit bigger this time....1M long  :Shock:

----------


## Moondog55

We luv ya work
Or is that 
We lurve your work
Either way we are saving for a garden sculpture
Old ammo boxes??

----------


## notvery

What is the fuel tank made from.? Did you just fold it yourself?  The seat/guard on the big one is awesome for some reason makes the bike. .... very cool

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tank is part expansion chamber from a 2-stroke exhaust and part indicator light, possibly from a motorbike.
Very thin and tricky to weld together. 
Seat is a little garden trowel cut and folded   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We luv ya work
> Or is that 
> We lurve your work
> Either way we are saving for a garden sculpture
> Old ammo boxes??

  
Ammo boxes?
What about them?  
Must get around to sending that umbrella dude to you as well.....

----------


## Moondog55

> Ammo boxes?
> What about them? 
>  ...

  BIG; solid and would make a great cash box.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> BIG; solid and would make a great cash box.

  Ah yes, yes they are. 
Having trouble finding anything other than this kind though.
(Not that I've looked a lot, but they seem to be the most common)

----------


## Moondog55

7.62mm Just the right size for paper money but I prefer the bigger ones if I can find them cheap

----------


## Marc

MILITARIA - AMMO BOXES -

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha 
They're all out of stock on that site 
I like the look of the first aid box though

----------


## Marc

They are too ... well minus the first one for 7.62
The relation between .50 calibre and 5.56 mm escapes me though.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> They are too ... well minus the first one for 7.62
> The relation between .50 calibre and 5.56 mm escapes me though.

  Merely pertains to what can be fitted neatly into the box in its respective package.  If I recall correctly 5.56mm refers to the .223 caliber (which the Oz Army issued Steyr uses) ...and a loaded .50 cal cartridge is about twice as long as a loaded .223. Dramatically different outcomes when fired too!

----------


## Marc

Yes, .50 in an M16 would be a bit of a problem ha ha. Just can not picture running around carrying 4 mag of .50 
223? 5.56 NATO is 5.56x45, not sure it is interchangeable with 223 Remington, probably close but no cigar. Military ammo has intentional sloppy fit and different shoulder angle me thinks. 
One could probably fire form 5.56 into 223 though. 
Would be interesting to make an assault rifle with .50 ... OK if you weight 150k  :Smilie:

----------


## Grahame Collins

> Square is the new round!

  What happened to the budgie?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What happened to the budgie?

  
What budgie? 
Wasn't me. 
You can't prove it. 
Burp!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> One could probably fire form 5.56 into 223 though

  You can indeed fire 5.56 military rounds in a .223.  Except it is ridiculously loud (as opposed to merely ear splitting) and the FMJ bullets are not entirely accurate or humane...as the cartridge is designed to maim rather than kill.   

> Would be interesting to make an assault rifle with .50 ... OK if you weight 150k

  https://www.barrett.net/firearms/m107a1 Ten rounds should be enough...

----------


## Marc

A bit of google about this matter produced an intersting article. 
So yes, 5.56 NATO chamber takes 223 remington but the other way around is dangerous. Higher pressure and different angle and different leade ... Hu hu learned a new word leade
As far as 5.56 not designed to kill ... mm MultiBrief: The dangers of mixing up 5.56x45mm NATO and .223 Remington rounds

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Maybe we need a Guns & Ammo subforum?     :Hihi: ........  :Minigun: ...........  :Aerobics:

----------


## Marc

Don't think there will be many takers. guns are taboo for most folks.

----------


## Grahame Collins

Guns, they are just another tool. 
I love the smell of black powder in the morning.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I love the smell of black powder in the morning.

  
Mmm coffee

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Added some VU meters from an old tape deck to the rusty radio.
Along with some SS fittings, feet and replaced the interior with a small amp. 
just a cheap Lepai amp (or Lvpin as they're called these days) with a separate bass output, which has its own volume control.
Mostly useless for a bass driver, but for this application, running the VU meters, it's perfect, as I can have them going flat out even at low volumes. 
As they're mostly for show.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A bit of a chunky stand this time    
Hook from an old block n tackle       :Biggrin:

----------


## Grahame Collins

> 

  Very Steam Punk. 
Grahame

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Did you see this one?  http://www.renovateforum.com/f249/gh...oombox-116450/   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another couple of firebuckets made from one pressure tank.   :2thumbsup:

----------


## Marc

looking good!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Best ones yet.
Good size too, about 450mm dia. 
Need to see if I can get a few more of them.
Thick steel, weigh a fair bit.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

350, 600 and 800mm 
Need to get some barbwire and wrap them in....    :Biggrin:  
The 600 one might need a few more bars.....dunno.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some new stands.   
A bit of an odd one.       
Lots of bits and pieces all over the place         
A short one             
Used the base of an old one and made a new hoop for it.

----------


## notvery

The hoop on the last one is real cool great with the base to. Like that one a lot

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The hoop on the last one is real cool great with the base to. Like that one a lot

  Yeh it turned out good I reckon.   :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Reminds me of the brain pattern imprinter from Joe90  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Joe90

  Had to Google that. 
Never heard of it.   :No:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dunno what these things were, adjustable table feet maybe?   
Drill a hole, put a nail in, and it's a candle holder  :Biggrin:        
Gear shaft from an old drill and some other bits n pieces...

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Uncle Bob

That's pretty cool!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Need to fix that crooked one grrrrr.... 
First pic, at the back.Was all good then I added a weld and it moved.

----------


## notvery

What did you use for the stand bits

----------


## PlatypusGardens

In the second one?  
Engine pushrods, I think

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A few more.  
Gotta trim the spikes on all of them yet too                      
Lining up and welding spark plugs in a circle is not as easy as it may seem....   :Shock:

----------


## Marc

Ingenious!
May be a shorter nail?
You could sell them with a candle on it ... (?) 
Funny that in Spanish Italian and French and to some degree in German the word for spark plug is "candle"

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> May be a shorter nail?

  yeh yeh I did say that in the last post......   :Wink:   
Did them full length to begin with as it was easier to weld them on like that.     

> You could sell them with a candle on it ... (?)

  Maybe

----------


## Marc

And with that in mind I can translate a joke about the lady that goes to have her knowledge test for driving license. (Yes in some countries you must pass a mechanical knowledge test too.  
So ... 
Examiner:
 -what is the fan in the engine for?
the lady
- to blow the candles...  :Smilie:  
PS
My wife saw the picture of the candle holder and said  ... Do you think the candle will be secure on that?
ha ha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And with that in mind I can translate a joke about the lady that goes to have her knowledge test for driving license. (Yes in some countries you must pass a mechanical knowledge test too.  
> So ... 
> Examiner:
>  -what is the fan in the engine for?
> the lady
> - to blow the candles...

    :Rofl:     

> PS
> My wife saw the picture of the candle holder and said  ... Do you think the candle will be secure on that?
> ha ha

  
you could park the candle delivery truck on it    :Wink:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Engine pushrods, I think

  I was thinking they were big nails, but they looked a bit long. But yeah, now that you mention it, yip they look like pushrods.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Where do you find these parts? Know someone at a wrecking yard or recyclers?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Where do you find these parts? Know someone at a wrecking yard or recyclers?

  
There's two good scrapyards in town that get stuff from just about everywhere.
Mechanics, earthmoving machinery workshops, engineering shops etc. 
There's also the dump shop (but a bit expensive, don't go there often) and a few people give me stuff they come across which they think I might use.  
But most of it is from me poking around in skip bins and scrap heaps at metal yards.
One charges $200/tonne for steel scrap (you wouldn't believe the amount of cool useful scrap $30 buys) and the other charges whatever he feels like on the day.  
I buy all the 10mm steel bar and starter bars from OneSteel.
When buying in 6M lengths, the bar works out at about $1/m.  
I got that big plaster bucket full of sparkplugs (and lots of random nuts bolts etc) for $20......   
So the majority of the stuff I make is very cheap material wise, but then you have to add time, welding material, grinder discs etc. 
 And beer of course   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I was thinking they were big nails, but they looked a bit long. But yeah, now that you mention it, yip they look like pushrods.

  
Concave and convex ends on each

----------


## Marc

I have a large number of those L shaped galvanised rods used to climb on electricity poles. Collected them over the years of splitting firewood with this things in it. I think they are called pole steps, always wondered what I can do with them.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have a large number of those L shaped galvanised rods used to climb on electricity poles. Collected them over the years of splitting firewood with this things in it. I think they are called pole steps, always wondered what I can do with them.

  
Put them all on the workbench, have a couple of beers and move them around a bit.  
It'll work itself out.     :Wink:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> And beer of course

  Now we're talking  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Now we're talking

  
Yeh that long post was only as good as its last line hahahah

----------


## Marc

> Put them all on the workbench, have a couple of beers and move them around a bit.

  So I move the beer among the steel rods around ...  :Dunno:

----------


## lazydays

Hope you saved the beer cans.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So I move the beer among the steel rods around ...

   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    :No:    :Doh:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Last lot of candleholders for now.   :Cool:                
Stay tuned for more sparkplug related creations               :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Made a sign for the markets.
Might add a business card holder to it as well      :2thumbsup:   
Some strange kind of textured ally plate.    
Pop riveted on.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's better   :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Um.....                :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

:Rofl: UB might ban PG   :Cry:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nooooooooooo

----------


## Uncle Bob

Yeessssss  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No you can't dooooooo that.
I'm a pillar of this community.   :Shock:         :Unsure:  
What's that...? 
Oh......*pillock*, not pillar.  
I see.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pretty good run at the markets yesterday considering the weather was a bit average and not a lot of punters. 
Sold a ball n stand, firebucket, got orders for 2 windmills and one of those birds I made a while ago.   :Smilie:  
Markets coming up the next 2 weekends too.    
The "Facebook" sign was a success.
Everyone recognised the "f" and said oh great you're on fb.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

New bird in progress. 
I call him Boyd, as in "bird" said in a New York accent  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):          
I think he's a bit bigger than the first one.      :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> I think he's a bit bigger than the first one.

  
So he's actually Big Boyd then??

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So he's actually Big Boyd then??

  
Yep haha   :Rofl:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Feathers are on....  :Wink 1:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I made the tail from a couple of these cutting discs.
Or rings I suppose.   
Interesting looking cutting blade.
Must be some sort of hubless attachment running in that groove. 
I guess it would be good for deeper cuts in a small area.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been shopping again   :Shock:  
Only went looking for some pipe and came back with all sorts of stuff.
Bearing rings, some sort of harvester blades, a bucket full of chain, U-bolts, springs washers, an old dropsaw etc etc etc   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):                  
Not bad for $35 though.....    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Now THIS is metal art!   :Shock:

----------


## Bedford

Not mine but thought you may be interested. :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh that one is sweet, seen it before.  :Smilie:   
everyone (not people here, my other mates) keep sending me the same firebucket pics over and over haha. 
Darth Vader 
Minion
Viking Ship
The one with the demon face
The one posted above   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

It looks real nice but I wonder how much heat comes through those pipes?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It looks real nice but I wonder how much heat comes through those pipes?

  with all the doors shut, I'd say "quite a bit!"
And they'd be more for smoking that roasting anyway.
I think it's a great setup.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

One idea for PG  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh cool 
A mate's uncle used to make a lot of stuff from horse shoes.
Big ornamental pears, tables and chairs etc. 
I have a box of them here but not done anything with them yet.
Would need a big acid bath to clean them all up first....   :Unsure:  
Lots of rust, Dirt, hair and god knows what else.....   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Put them in a 200L drum horizontal with some water and detergent and turn the drum around for a while ... may be roll it down a hill?  :Smilie:

----------


## Grahame Collins

> Yeh cool 
> A mate's uncle used to make a lot of stuff from horse shoes. 
> Would need a big acid bath to clean them all up first... 
> Lots of rust, Dirt, hair and god knows what else.....

  Black Molasses about 10 :1 of water to molasses leave a week. You might have to brush to the" god knows what else" off first :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe. 
Dunno if I'll do anything with them to be honest.
I'm more in to car parts and other scrap steel.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some new stands

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Have had a crap run at the markets recently.
Didn't sell a thing at the last two  :No:  
The one last week was a fundraiser event thingo with markets stalls.
Have done a few of them now and will not bother any more.
People don't go there for markets and nobody really seems to sell much. 
But the one before that was a bit odd as it's one of the regular ones, big one too, but nothing.
Usually do well at that one. 
Got one on tomorro.
Another one I usually do well at, so hoping this time will be better.   :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

Good luck.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Fanks   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

You would do very well in the various Sydney markets with what you do.
Have you ever considered ebay for the smaller stuff?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You would do very well in the various Sydney markets with what you do.

  I know....
I know how much these things go for down there.
*sigh*   

> Have you ever considered ebay for the smaller stuff?

  Thinking about it.
They're not selling here.   
Had a ripper of a day at the markets today though.
Broke in to 4 figures for the first time.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Good for you PG, way to go!  Christmas Gift Scorpion Garden ART Metal Sculpture Australia Collectable | eBay

----------


## notvery

Phew nearly ran out of fingers on one hand working out how much 4 figures is.
Nice work pg.... 
unless 4 figures is a local shop and you actualy broke in...💰

----------


## Marc



----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Christmas Gift Scorpion Garden ART Metal Sculpture Australia Collectable | eBay

  there's a couple of other guys making stuff like that and they go the the big market I was at today.
One of them makes a bunch of Ned Kelly helmets and statues, really cool stuff. 
And very detailed motorbikes and dogs made from thick chain.  
We sort of keep an eye on what the others are doing so we're not doing the same thing, which is good.
They don't do any big stuff like my plant stands etc though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Phew nearly ran out of fingers on one hand working out how much 4 figures is.
> Nice work pg.... 
> unless 4 figures is a local shop and you actualy broke in...

   :Rofl:

----------


## OBBob

Leading up to Christmas would have to improve thing I'd think.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been shopping  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Uh oh  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Looks like Metrix's staircase ... obviously left out in the rain.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Should keep me going for a while  :Cool:

----------


## OBBob

Nice ... you could weld me up some bespoke trenchmesh and ship it down to Melbourne for my next footing!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

Or start your own CSG drill rig  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gah. 
Had a tidy up in the shed, cut a bunch of steel and cleaned the ends ready to make some stuff.
Did 3 spot welds and ran out of wire   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nice ... you could weld me up some bespoke trenchmesh and ship it down to Melbourne for my next footing!

  
It's all tubing, mate, not solid....

----------


## ringtail

> Gah. 
> Had a tidy up in the shed, cut a bunch of steel and cleaned the ends ready to make some stuff.
> Did 3 spot welds and ran out of wire

  Bwahahaha, don't ya hate that. Normally happens at a time when only bumrings is open too. Always pays to have a spare spool of solid and spool of fluxcore for when you inevitably run out of gas  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bwahahaha, don't ya hate that. Normally happens at a time when only bumrings is open too. Always pays to have a spare spool of solid and spool of fluxcore for when you inevitably run out of gas

  
Normally I run out of gas shortly before the 5kg roll of wire finishes and buy a new roll when swapping the gas bottle over.
This was the first time it's happened the other way round. 
The gas bottle is AAAAAAALMOST empty though, so will donate the last bit of gas and have it swapped and get some wire while I'm at it. 
Might get a 1kg roll to keep in the drawer, should this happen again tho.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Normally I run out of gas shortly before the 5kg roll of wire finishes and buy a new roll when swapping the gas bottle over.
> This was the first time it's happened the other way round. 
> The gas bottle is AAAAAAALMOST empty though, so will donate the last bit of gas and have it swapped and get some wire while I'm at it. 
> Might get a 1kg roll to keep in the drawer, should this happen again tho.

  
I don't use a Mig ... but I have some level of appreciation after running out of gas halfway through a BBQ on the weekend!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I don't use a Mig ... but I have some level of appreciation after running out of gas halfway through a BBQ on the weekend!

  
Hey, it's never fun to run out of anything halfway through whatever....    :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some new stands

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And more windmills

----------


## notvery

nice use of bike chains...thats a cracker. 
the one with the reversed C shape... and the legs... did you try not putting the legs on at the inside of the C it looks weird for some reason....ooooh have you tried curled legs with the C shaped hanger??? Its a great design with the semi circle....but something isnt working on that one for me.. the one with the circular base works real nice so i think its the straight bits that dont do it for me....ooooh another idea.... 2 of the c's next t  each other meeting at the top then widening at the bottom for stability and small balls(chortle) at the base to stop the thing rolling over on itself..... yeah right like you need more ideas.... 
sorry whenever i see this stuff i get all creative and want to go out buy some metal and a welder and make stuff...then i look at the list of other things i need to do and....well just end up criticising your stuff...

----------


## ringtail

> Normally I run out of gas shortly before the 5kg roll of wire finishes and buy a new roll when swapping the gas bottle over.
> This was the first time it's happened the other way round. 
> The gas bottle is AAAAAAALMOST empty though, so will donate the last bit of gas and have it swapped and get some wire while I'm at it. 
> Might get a 1kg roll to keep in the drawer, should this happen again tho.

  
Honestly, get a roll of fluxcore and have a stab. The experience will do you good. Just like solid but with a few stick principles thrown in. Very handy to get a bit of time on it and welding outside or in the wind is gold. Then change back to solid wire and appreciate just how easy you have it  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The little one with lots of legs needed them all to stop it tipping over....
I quite like it but am thinking of cutting the thick piece off below where the thin legs are and add a thin leg in the middle.
But that might look odd....   :Unsure:  
As for the big C....yeh it needs "something"
Maybe some thin wire to make it look like a harp......?  
Dunno, this is all that'll happen before the markets this weekend and if they don't sell i might add stuff or modify them a bit.  :Smilie:  
I finally sold that square one last weekend.
I knew someone would like it.   :Wink:  
Oh, it's not bike chain BTW, but some twin chain, maybe cam/timing chain from a car engine?  
Ok ok I'll get some flux capacitor wire and try it

----------


## PlatypusGardens

As for double maybe even triple stand, yes, been meaning to make one for ages.
The Pixar lamp looking stand almost became a double, but I decided against it.

----------


## ringtail

> Ok ok I'll get some flux capacitor wire and try it

  Good man. Get a wire brush for the angle grinder too. Make slag cleaning easy. It's easier than stick anyway but the wire brush is extra good.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Get a wire brush for the angle grinder too.

  
Hehe  
Have 4 grinders set up at any given time. 
Thin cutting disc
60 grit flap disc (or grinding disc)
40 grit flap disc
Wire wheel   
Saves a lot of time swapping and changing discs etc.   :Wink:    
As well as grinding stone and wire wheel on the bench grinder  
And 14" cut-off saw    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

No 9 inch with the guard removed ? Soft PG, soft.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No 9 inch with the guard removed ? Soft PG, soft.

  
Well I've removed half of the guard on the cutoff saw if that counts?   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahaha, yep, ok. That makes up for it. Got ya fluxcore in yet ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well no, I just bought a 5kg roll of normal  
Will grab some fluxxalicious next time I'm down the shop.  
Promise (-ish)   :Wink:

----------


## Marc

And when you use it, don't do like me and forget to change the polarity.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And when you use it, don't do like me and forget to change the polarity.

  Oh ok.....well he didn't say anything about THAT did he......?  
Hmmmm,

----------


## Marc

Yes, must change polarity on the MIG or it is fireworks.

----------


## Marc



----------


## Marc



----------


## ringtail

> Oh ok.....well he didn't say anything about THAT did he......?  
> Hmmmm,

  Oh, sorry. I thought you were beyond welding 101  :Tongue:  . My bad, I'll slow down a bit  :Wink:   Can you stick weld ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes

----------


## ringtail

Good. If you can stick weld properly then fluxcore is as easy as solid wire. Just remember, if it has slag, you must drag. So no vertical downs  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gotcha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a good day at the markets yesterday. 
The windmills are selling like hotcakes and also got rid of a coupla more plant stands etc, plus some orders for next month.  :Smilie:  
Also made a special order mini-windmill which got lots of attention and interest so need to look in to makeing a few more of them.  
Will get some pics off the phone and put them up here later.
Markets again next Sunday, then big one again on the 20th Dec.
They all take a break for a few months in the start of the year so will have a bit of time to work on other stuff (BMX chopper, bbq plate for firepit, notcher etc) as well as some new designs    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Good time of year for it!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh and good market that one, I always do well there.
It's a big one too, people come from far and wide to go to it, and are there to spend money.
Lots of everything there, fruit, veg, home made jams, woodwork, old tools, books, records, chickens, plants, junk, furniture, fishing gear, etc etc etc. 
Definitely the best one around here by far.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> ... old tools ... junk ...

  
Hard to avoid spending the profits eh?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hard to avoid spending the profits eh?

  
Hehe yeh luckily I was there by myself so just had a quick walk around after I set up and said G'day to some of the regulars, got a coffee and scurried back to my stall. 
No time to go shopping. 
One guy had some interesting powertools though, old DeWalt jigsaw, Makita planer etc...
Pretty cheap too, think the jiggy was $40... 
Maybe next time.   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Nice one PG. I'm seriously considering putting construction on the backburner and concentrating on timber art/ furniture/stone art and of course, metal art. So much more satisfying even if it takes time to sell stuff. Pretty much zero inspiration in house construction these days due to the pathetic rubbish that passes for houses.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh it's become clear that the plant stands/balls and windmills are the biggest sellers.
I still have a bunch of wall hangings I made initially sitting around in the shed, which I've not sold a single one of....   :Unsure:   
These ones, I thought they would be of interest, but nah...         
I've sold a couple of these, and I usually display them on a board with a little wall hanging basket with some plants in, to give people an idea what to do with it.  :Rolleyes:     
Firebuckets, of course sell, and I need to make more of them...
Sold a few of the little nik naks, candle holders and so on. 
Some times I think I can't be bothered taking the same things with me every time as they STILL haven't sold, but then I do anyway and sure enough, someone buys THAT thing....   
It drags on a bit at times when the umpteenth person tells me how clever, creative and awesome my stuff is, and then walks off without buying anything. 
Or tells me "My husband/brother/son/wife/etc would LOVE this" 
And of course people saying to eachother "Johnny could make that, it's just some sprockets and blah blah"
(Bet Johnny won't though  :Wink:  ) 
And people showing me the same pictures over and over of something they saw on Facebook/Pinterest and ask if I could make one of them, whatever it is.
No, probably not, I don't do copies of other stuff.  
But that's how it is. 
For the most part I get lots of positive feedback (even if they don't buy anything) which is always encouraging and it would be a lot worse if people just walked straight past. 
Hoping to have a bit more time to make some more stuff like those birds and other bigger sculptures/ornaments.   :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

Could you add little candle holder trays. ..I'm sure that's the technical word. .to the wall art to give them a function other than just being wall art? Or would it just be to hard to change them?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also most people seem to think my stuff is reasonably priced.
Get the odd one trying to lowball a bit but I stay pretty firm on the prices. 
If someone buys more than one thing I always knock at least $20 off  
The big spinny windmill things go for $120 and someone asked me yesterday if I'd take $100.
Seriously?  :Rolleyes:  
You go out and get the steel, make the center hub, put it all together, build the stand, set up the bearing and make it spin and we'll see how long that takes...
Pretty sure $120 is cheap.
Well, I KNOW it is haha.
Everyone else keeps telling me so as well.   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Could you add little candle holder trays. ..I'm sure that's the technical word. .to the wall art to give them a function other than just being wall art? Or would it just be to hard to change them?

  
Yeh been thinking of doing SOMETHING with them to give them more of a purpose in life.
Just haven't got around to it.... 
Too busy making balls and windmills haha

----------


## notvery

> Yeh been thinking of doing SOMETHING with them to give them more of a purpose in life.
> Just haven't got around to it.... 
> Too busy making balls and windmills haha

  Well so long as your happy then you just keep playing with your balls!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I made up a little sign with the price of the balls and stands as everyone, somewhat awkwardly, kept asking "How much are your...erm...the balls?"   :Rofl:

----------


## webtubbs

> 

  Surely it's not just me, but does this one look somewhat "phallic", or maybe some new age fertility symbol?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hahaha dunno....? 
Most people see a goat or a bull's head...   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> Nice one PG. I'm seriously considering putting construction on the backburner and concentrating on timber art/ furniture/stone art and of course, metal art. So much more satisfying even if it takes time to sell stuff. Pretty much zero inspiration in house construction these days due to the pathetic rubbish that passes for houses.

  Have you started anything ... pics to share?  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I have plenty  :Wink:  mostly timber so far with a bit of steel thrown in. A few stone pieces. New thread tonight.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I get ringtail and notvery's posts confused at times.....especially when you both reply in the same thread one after another and more or less talk about the same stuff. 
Both usernames in lowercase, no avatar or sig line.  :Unsure:  
Time for an avatar pic, maybe guys?   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

http://www.renovateforum.com/attachm...art-image.jpeg 
That thing is missing the eyes. Can you find a couple of small stainless pot lids the same size and 2 big red reflectors?
Please add some big sharp canine teeth/fangs too

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> http://www.renovateforum.com/attachm...art-image.jpeg 
> That thing is missing the eyes. Can you find a couple of small stainless pot lids the same size and 2 big red reflectors?
> Please add some big sharp canine teeth/fangs too

  Haha. 
Been thinking of cutting 3 of them down the middle and weld the 6 halves together symmetrically to create a 3D ornament.

----------


## ringtail

> I get ringtail and notvery's posts confused at times.....especially when you both reply in the same thread one after another and more or less talk about the same stuff. 
> Both usernames in lowercase, no avatar or sig line.  
> Time for an avatar pic, maybe guys?

  just look at the post count if you get confused big fella  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> just look at the post count if you get confused big fella

  
I'm still not convinced you're not the same person

----------


## ringtail

You may never know  :Biggrin:

----------


## notvery

It's easy to tell the difference. I'm in nsw he's in qld

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Who said that....?   :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

> Hahaha dunno....? 
> Most people see a goat or a bull's head...

  Nah, I saw what tubbs saw :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ringtail

> It's easy to tell the difference. I'm in nsw he's in qld

  oooh, good point. We are in QLD, aren't we.  :Biggrin:

----------


## webtubbs

> Nah, I saw what tubbs saw

  Haha, glad I'm not the only one!

----------


## OBBob

> I have plenty  mostly timber so far with a bit of steel thrown in. A few stone pieces. New thread tonight.

  Feeling let down  :Frown: .  
Sorry,  don't want to distract this thread away from the debate about who is who when you don't read their name.

----------


## notvery

It's OK OBBob that's sorted now. I've given myself an icon thing to distinguish myself.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's OK OBBob that's sorted now. I've given myself an icon thing to distinguish myself.

  a ringtail possum?    :Rofl:

----------


## OBBob

Lol... Word ringtail or avatar ringtail. Easy!

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahahahahaha. Nice. I have that exact image on my business card.

----------


## ringtail

> Feeling let down .  
> Sorry,  don't want to distract this thread away from the debate about who is who when you don't read their name.

  Tonight, promise. Got distracted by one my dogs hunting and eating turkey chicks by moonlight

----------


## ringtail

Question is, where to put it ? Maybe  metal work and welding can be renamed " metalwork / welding /handmade projects "

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well if it involves welding I'm sure it can go here?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Lol... Word ringtail or avatar ringtail. Easy!

  
Here's one for you Bob

----------


## OBBob

Thanks... sigh.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Lolabove:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

See?
Isn't that better! 
And webtubbs is onboard too now.

----------


## phild01

Where does that leave ringtail :Confused:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Where does that leave ringtail

  
Battered and bruised, dazed and confused

----------


## OBBob

Who?

----------


## ringtail

Who indeed.

----------


## notvery

That's ok OBBob can fix him. ..can't you OBBob

----------


## OBBob

Yes we can...

----------


## Moondog55

Hey! What happened to my evil satanic Goat sculpture during that exchange? 
I must find an appropriate avatar too/two/to/also

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Hey! What happened to my evil satanic Goat sculpture during that exchange?

  I think it was playing possum.

----------


## OBBob

> See?
> Isn't that better!

  Fitting I guess... got my OB certificate again yesterday.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway, back on track 
Mini windmill next to normal size.
The big ones are about 1500mm dia.
The little one about 1050.   
Dusty!
Get out of the shot!     
Slightly different design due to the shorter blades and angles etc.
Worked out well though.    
Had to set them all up and spin them.
Was quite cool to see.
had 6 big ones and the little one going all at once       :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yesterday and today's effort.   
The ball was still swinging on the one to the left hehe       
Getting a bit carried away here...   
Yeh.... An old towball....       
Some more little saw blade tables..

----------


## notvery

They are cool. The one with the 2bar loop bits is great. The purchaser will have a running battle with the wife to stop her hanging more junk off those loopy bits and hiding the look of it. It kind of looks like it's trying to eat the globe thing. ....he says choosing his words carefully

----------


## ringtail

Lovin' the windmills PG

----------


## phild01

What is that thing, kinda looks like a pyramid in the jungle!?

----------


## Marc

How is the market going? Do you get your stock moving along?

----------


## Marc

This would be a novelty PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> They are cool. The one with the 2bar loop bits is great. The purchaser will have a running battle with the wife to stop her hanging more junk off those loopy bits and hiding the look of it. It kind of looks like it's trying to eat the globe thing. ....he says choosing his words carefully

  I did a similar one a while back but is one is more elaborate.  :Smilie:    

> Lovin' the windmills PG

  yeh they sell good   

> What is that thing, kinda looks like a pyramid in the jungle!?

  erm....what?    

> How is the market going? Do you get your stock moving along?

  yep moving quite a bit actually.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This would be a novelty PG

  Ha that's awesome!   
And....is that the mythical A-frame with chains I see there?

----------


## Marc

Yep, A frame with chains and that is my girlfriend from some time ago, still have tinnitus from those days ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Is she really?

----------


## Marc

Only kidding PG 
Do you live in a remote enough area to do some blasting yourself?
Under water is not that noisy ... as compared to on the ground that is. Need a license though.
The principle is that water transmits the pressure all around the metal regardless of the location of the charge, so the pipe or any hollow structure implodes and gives all those fancy shapes.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe thought as much, still she could well have been  :Wink:  
As for blasting, no...a bit too suburban here for those sort of shenanigans.
Plus my poor Staffy would need counselling.
She freaks out when I get the flyswat out.
Can't imagine she would handle regular explosions very well...

----------


## ringtail

I could blast on the farm. No one would even know  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I need to visit this farm one day.
Seems like a fun place

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Finally got around to making some more firebuckets

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And a.....fruit bowl?   :Unsure:       
Top of a gas bottle
Some spring
Sprocket...

----------


## ringtail

> I need to visit this farm one day.
> Seems like a fun place

  113 acres of private bliss

----------


## ringtail

> And a.....fruit bowl?        
> Top of a gas bottle
> Some spring
> Sprocket...

  Is it foodsafe PG ? Halal certified ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Is it foodsafe PG ? Halal certified ?

  Care Instructions - spray with WD40 once a week.  
Actually think you'll do well with the fruit bowl.

----------


## Marc

Definitely Kosher

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is it foodsafe PG ? Halal certified ?

  Well I wouldn't recommend eating out of it....   

> Care Instructions - spray with WD40 once a week.  
> Actually think you'll do well with the fruit bowl.

  I'll give it a wirebrush and a coat of that Xtroll stuff.
Will make it nice n shiny   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another bowl

----------


## notvery

so have you tried loading them up with fruit, really heavy fruit, and then taking the heaviest piece out and seeing if the rest get shot into the air? 
i am talking quite extraordinarily heavy fruit.... 
or suction cups on the inside of the spring so you can press it down then they stick and slowly unrelease then when they release they jump in the air like those toy frog toys... it would be a dramatic fruit delivery system... sure to arouse conversations at parties?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sigh

----------


## notvery

i was only thinking from an oh&s perspective...i would hate you to produce something that hurt someone.

----------


## OBBob

I think you'd do quite well with model trebuchets.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> i was only thinking from an oh&s perspective...i would hate you to produce something that hurt someone.

  
Yeh....but...even if you put a 4Kg watermelon in it and then picked it up, the spring won't release like a suction cup frog, shooting limes and passionfruit all over the place, decapitating people.   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I think you'd do quite well with model trebuchets.

  
Work > Cash return. 
And that could be a liability. 
One of the reasons I don't make my "windmills" proper windmills.
What if the wind picks up, that thing starts doing some serious RPM, falls over and chops someone's dog in half?  
Even with that fan I made a stand for.... I asked the guy that there's no kids or animals around to get smacked by it.
There's a lot of things I COULD make, and god knows I get half a dozen suggestions weekly, but I'll stick to my modest plant stands and barely moving windmills for now I think....   :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

> What if the wind picks up, that thing starts doing some serious RPM, falls over and chops someone's dog in half?

  if its a sausage dog then its ok cos it will fit in the slice of bread better...

----------


## ringtail

> Another bowl

  Cool. You could stir fry noodles in the bigger one PG. Then just flick em' out across the room to the waiting masses.

----------


## phild01

> I think you'd do quite well with model trebuchets.

   That would be fun and would come to see a full blown version.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> so have you tried loading them up with fruit, really heavy fruit, and then taking the heaviest piece out and seeing if the rest get shot into the air? 
> i am talking quite extraordinarily heavy fruit....

  I appreciate and applaud your ambition and innovation, notveryringtail...but I have a better idea... 
Fill them with fire...a great raft of burning alcohol...then add the fruit.

----------


## notvery

> I appreciate and applaud your ambition and innovation, notveryringtail...but I have a better idea... 
> Fill them with fire...a great raft of burning alcohol...then add the fruit.

  .. and then remove the heaviest fruit to jet the burning alcohol into the stratosphere?????

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> .. and then remove the heaviest fruit to jet the burning alcohol into the stratosphere?????

  If you like...though I was thinking stewed berries and ice cream rather than redneck rocket. Perhaps we could do that after dessert?

----------


## notvery

> If you like...though I was thinking stewed berries and ice cream rather than redneck rocket. Perhaps we could do that after dessert?

  typical country folk with your fancy highfalutin deserts...i guess at least your building to the obvious use 
anyway back to the metal art... versatile your bowls appear to be PG, a multitude of uses bound to be a winner.... talking of winners the little one is the better of the two... keep the paint on the base it looks great!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> ... versatile your bowls appear to be PG

  Agree. Banana boat, dinner gong and brazier all in one. Winner all round.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe you guys.  :Rofl:  
yeh I prefer the little one too.
And yes will keep the paint on ze schproqué   :Wink 1:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also stsrted another one of these as someone who wanted the first one I made turned up just after I had sold it the other day. 
All out of plough discs so used half an old rim.
Not sure it's gonna be sturdy enough..... 
we'lll see   
Going scrap hunting later, might find something else.
I like the look of the rim tho   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Looks sturdy enough to split a teenager...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Getting ready for the markets. 
The place stinks of Xtroll

----------


## ringtail

Ca ching ca ching. Good luck with it

----------


## notvery

So just to show my ignorance. ..as if it were needed.  What xtroll product do you use

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Doesn't last forever but keeps the things nice and shiny and they're not dirty rusty when people touch them.
It works better when you spray it on but end up wasting too much that way 
I used to do all my things with it but often run out of time but most people don't care.
They like the raw rusty look.
I mostly do the little things with it now like the candle holders and that stuff. 
Got excited yesterday and did a few of the stands and tables as well.
Used to do the windmills but that takes forever and just when you think it's done you spin it a bit and see that 1/3 of it still needs doing.   :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

I checked out their website. Didn't realise so much could be done with rust. Thus the ask. Does make the stuff look nice and stable rusty not fall apart rusty

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh it's good stuff. 
Although I'm still getting mixed results with it in terms of durability and shine etc.
But that's part of the fun.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tried to get MooMoo to pose next to some of my things.
Didn't go well. 
She either faced the wrong way, walked off or came towards me as soon as I squatted down to take a pic   :Rolleyes:     
Although this one's not too bad     :Rofl:

----------


## phild01

...doesn't seem impressed with your work PG :No:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ...doesn't seem impressed with your work PG

  
Nah   :Nonono:

----------


## Marc

It looks to me that she tasted it and then decided it was not tasting that good. If you want her to pose for you, rub the piece with some bit of meat or a sausage, that will make it interesting

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha I didn't want her to lick it, just sit there and look cute.  
Our other, old, food obsessed dog was spotted recently licking one of my creations I had put in the yard after welding.
He was going for the Coles homebrand anti spatter cooking spray but once he got a mouthful of metal dust it wasn't as interesting. 
Went for a big drink of water and disappeared after that.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Marc

Canola antispatter, yes homebrand is best !

----------


## phild01

Woolies have the hand spray bottles you put your own oil in, and are much better than the aerosols!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sometimes it's just easier to buy a spray can.... 
Was talking to a bloke the other day who reckons he just uses soapy water...   :Unsure:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Sometimes it's just easier to buy a TIG Welder....

   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My welder does tig but can't justify the gun/rods/gas/bottle hire blah blah

----------


## Uncle Bob

Xmas is coming  :Wink:  
But yeah, I now what you mean. BTW, I've only got a cheap a$$ stick welder for the same reasons but would love to get back into TIG.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Xmas is hopefully bringing a plasma cutter   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Birdbaths. 
Special order.
The balls are about 650mm dia.

----------


## notvery

Nice. Look great. Will keep the condors out of them too so the little birds get a chance.  Very functional

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh condors are a huge problem up here. 
And camels

----------


## Marc

You should have a demand for crocodile traps up there  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You should have a demand for crocodile traps up there

  
Haha I can see it now. 
Me building a trap, ending up locked inside it   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

> Birdbaths. 
> Special order.
> The balls are about 650mm dia.

  Nice. I sell these. Black granite.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well they were very happy and have placed an order for a birdfeeder next. 
they own and run a little cafe in a bush setting not too far from here where they hold lots of weddings and other events.
I talked to them about displaying some of my stuff around the place and they're more than happy to let me do so. 
They love the rusty rustic stuff and have bought a few things off me in the past already.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Excellent mate. That's the way to sell I reckon. Display your stuff in the appropriate setting and watch the sales roll in. Maybe cut them a small commission or spotters fee. Do they want any furniture ?  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This is the place  https://www.facebook.com/The-Old-Sta...9561107124878/ 
I've done markets stalls there a couple of times at the annual hippie/lifestyle expo thing they host. 
I think this pic is from the one this year, I was set up near the old logs in the background.
Best spot on top of the hills under the trees.   
If you look through the facebook pics there should be some of the gigantic deck they just had built.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Do they want any furniture ?

  
Send them a message.
You never know....

----------


## Spottiswoode

> Nice. I sell these. Black granite.

  How do you keep the condors out?

----------


## ringtail

> How do you keep the condors out?

  Sacrificial rabbit tied to a stake a few metres away  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

That's a really nice looking spot PG.

----------


## notvery

> Nice. I sell these. Black granite.

  You sell them or make them? And if you make them i have to ask how. I mean they are as hard as rock. ... pun intended

----------


## ringtail

Make and sell. Can do anything with enough diamonds  :Wink:   Yes they are hard, being granite and frikken heavy. That one is 23kg. Can make interstate freight interesting

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's a really nice looking spot PG.

  
Yeh it's luvvly. 
Did you see the deck pics?
Pretty impressuve setup, all done with that mod wood or whatever it's called.
The recycled plastic stuff. 
Very wide boards too.   
But yeh gonna knock up a couple of plant stands and windmills and leave there to be admired and hopefully get me some business.
The owners are very nice people too. 
As for spotters fee/comission, well, I'll more or less give them the pieces I display there as they'll become part of the furniture.   :Smilie:  
How much do you sell the birdbaths for?

----------


## notvery

> Make and sell. Can do anything with enough diamonds   Yes they are hard, being granite and frikken heavy. That one is 23kg. Can make interstate freight interesting

  Doesn't that get you in trouble with the missus using all her rings to grind out the stone :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> frikken heavy. That one is 23kg. Can make interstate freight interesting

  Go the cheapest/slowest freight possible and you'll be surprised at how much it won't cost....

----------


## ringtail

Going depot to depot Brisbane to Tasmania is under $30, just, which is fine I guess.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Going depot to depot Brisbane to Tasmania is under $30, just, which is fine I guess.

  
@@@@ yeah 
^ oh come on....
We can't say poo?   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> Doesn't that get you in trouble with the missus using all her rings to grind out the stone

  Ha, nope. My missus is a good old fashioned gold lover

----------


## ringtail

> Yeh it's luvvly. 
> Did you see the deck pics?
> Pretty impressuve setup, all done with that mod wood or whatever it's called.
> The recycled plastic stuff. 
> Very wide boards too.   
> But yeh gonna knock up a couple of plant stands and windmills and leave there to be admired and hopefully get me some business.
> The owners are very nice people too. 
> As for spotters fee/comission, well, I'll more or less give them the pieces I display there as they'll become part of the furniture.   
> How much do you sell the birdbaths for?

  Keep an eye on that deck for longevity. Interesting. That place looks like it would be dripping wet steamy in summer.  
Cost wise, depends on the size but that one was $220 including gst + freight

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Keep an eye on that deck for longevity. Interesting. That place looks like it would be dripping wet steamy in summer.

  They're using it a lot up here.
Must be ok....dunno 
Given the location and the large area there would be a lot if maintenance with a hw deck so I can see why they went for that stuff.     

> Cost wise, depends on the size but that one was $220 including gst + freight

  that's pretty good   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I reckon they are cheap at 220. I can't find anything like them anywhere except the odd one on Etsy. One can buy cast concrete and fake stone ones for $100 - $400 but they look like mass produced crap, which they are. Mind you, there are easier ways to earn $220. Mowing lawns for example  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Speaking of mass produced crap, I had a man of Asian appearance approach me at the markets once.
he looked at all my stuff and asked if I make it all myself. 
Yes, yes I do. 
Lots of work. 
It is a bit, yes, but I enjoy it. 
I could set up manufacturing in a factory for you overseas if you like? 
......no...no thanks, I'll be right...   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha. The humanity

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got this the other day. 
Thought I better make it look more like the rest of my stuff, so...

----------


## ringtail

Hope you don't  have any ATO customers  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Cash is still legal tender.

----------


## ringtail

Absolutely but "cash only" raises lots of flags with the ATO.  Use paypal too that way people can pay with their credit cards instantly but charge them a fee for the privilege. The more convenient you make it for customers to pay the more you will sell. The old "I'd buy it but I don't have the cash on me " line can get put to bed straight up.

----------


## Spottiswoode

> Absolutely but "cash only" raises lots of flags with the ATO.  Use paypal too that way people can pay with their credit cards instantly but charge them a fee for the privilege. The more convenient you make it for customers to pay the more you will sell. The old "I'd buy it but I don't have the cash on me " line can get put to bed straight up.

   I rarely have enough cash on me for that sort of thing anymore. Note to self: when going to markets, go to ATM first.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I put most of my sales through the books at tax time so I can put through the steel purchases and welding consumables etc. 
If people don't have the money on the day the often come pick it up from my place at a later date or get some cash out on the way home and I deliver it that day.
Not many people expect you to take card.
it's never really been an issue, but some people still ask as certain stall holders do take card.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dunno what the go is in other areas but I don't think any of the stallholders at the markets I go to actually write out receipts for anything they sell   :Unsure:  
I did a bit in the beginning but now I just write down the day's sales in my book....somewhere....and tally it all up at tax time.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cash is still legal tender.

  As is a carton of beer. 
Well, maybe not legal but frequently used anyway...

----------


## ringtail

We have a flashy fish and chips joint around the corner and it is cash only. I really don't understand why but it just screams dodgy to me. Food + cash only = tax avoidance 101.

----------


## Marc

Yes, we are our worst enemy sometimes ... 
Cash ... think about it. Cash is your freedom. Yet we run to put it in the bank, pay a fee for it, then pay a fee to take it out via some electronic way or another.
Yes, paypal or CC, the phone the internet, sure.
But nothing beats some money in your wallet. I make a point to keep at least 2 or 3 hundred in my wallet at all times, and some cash at home too to pay the occasional tradie. I also keep a cheque book, and have yet someone refuse me.  
Pay cash and feel good about it. Do not judge others who trade cash only. The cost of an eftpost machine for a small shop is astronomical, and the charges for CC use for the merchant is ridiculous and the demands from the banks absurd. 
I was involved in an investigation into taxi drivers fraud and can tell you that cash = tax avoidance is not necessarily so. Cash = small trader yes and very understandably. 
Eventually cash will disappear and with it our last bastion of freedom.
It is almost as absurd as the green pink left sponsoring an international unelected entity to suck in our tax dollars to form a right fascist central entity that will tell you what to do and how and when or else ... almost.  :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

The bakery in town only accepts cash. Always a queue in there. I got a funny look and some strange questioning the other day when i paid cash for something. Can't remember where but the other person was literally scratching their head as to when they last used cash. Thought i was quaint or something. I prefer cash. Once it's done is done and i know where i stand with it.....normally broke

----------


## ringtail

Don't get me wrong, I'm not judging as such. One just has to be careful. I see it as inviting unwanted interest from those that you never want a visit from. Now that could be thieves that know you WILL have vast sums of cash on you or it could be the ATO. Depends how desperate both are for money  :Tongue:

----------


## notvery

Yeah sure get your point and it's valid. My dad had a smash repairs and would refuse cash jobs after so many a month he just felt he needed to justify income.and cash jobs were so they could be of the books... and also once the wallet hidden under the mattress got too fat he kind of got a bit concerned that a robbery or a fire would wipe out a large chunk of his yearly income. He literally couldn't spend cash fast enough...my mum kept offering her skills in that area but he was too tight to accept the help.

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha. Not only that but if one does not declare it as income yet continues to buy things to live, well, things don't add up in the eyes of the law. So how are you paying these bills ? And this holiday ? And this car ? Ummmmm, well......  
Good argument for dropping income tax a lot and raising gst. No one escapes. 
Anyhoo, sorry PG, this is way off topic

----------


## notvery

Not sure PG cares about topic.

----------


## Marc

Yes, sure but you are again repeating a misconception. Cash as synonym for black market. 
There are whole industries that deal almost exclusively with cash. That does not mean they don't pay tax. 
I get this a lot and find it rather irritating. -"How are you paying for this" ... Why? is my answer, I will pay you with legal tender of my choice and I want a receipt. I don't care and don't want to know if you pay tax or not. (Does not alway go down well I must say)  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I don't advocate rising GST only because politicians spend it all anyway and all in the wrong places, however ... GST is the fairest tax there is. It is FLAT, so I pay the same tax than the millionaire living in Vaucluse. Personal income tax on the other hand is a personal rip off where the state is partner in the wins yet not in the losses, and the one that spends the most resources gets to pay the least taxes. 
The champion of rip offs is of course capital gain tax.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Don't get me wrong, I'm not judging as such. One just has to be careful. I see it as inviting unwanted interest from those that you never want a visit from. Now that could be thieves that know you WILL have vast sums of cash on you or it could be the ATO. Depends how desperate both are for money

  
Vast sums of cash?

----------


## OBBob

> Vast sums of cash?

  It's your clothing ... it reeks of bling.

----------


## ringtail

> It's your clothing ... it reeks of bling.

  Yep PG, we have all seen you. Fancy boy  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's your clothing ... it reeks of bling.

  oh yes, That must be it   

> Yep PG, we have all seen you. Fancy boy

  Yeah a real fashion icon

----------


## ringtail

The modern man about Mackay

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hi-Vis, mismatched sock protectors, grubby hands and 2 weeks growth. 
Been working on this look for years 
All while trying to suck my beer belly in of course   :Rofl:

----------


## ringtail

I never wear hi vis. I hate it and I think it stereotypes people.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The brand of T-shirt I wear has built in SPF 50 (I think) and some super double layer sweat extraction technology.
Keeps you cool in the heat and warm in the cold and they dry in minutes if you get wet. 
One guy I worked for years ago supplied a few and I've stuck with the brand ever since, (JB's wear)
Very different from your run of the mill hi vis shirts. 
I'm always like an oven and if they keep ME cool, they must be good.
Have tried some of the Hard Yakka and other ones, and they just cling to you when you sweat.  
They don't like grinder sparks though, so can't wear them in the shed haha.   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Special order heart shaped ball for heart shaped stand 
(pics of stand coming)        
As I was making that, I thought it actually looked better upside down  
so I made this as well         
It's hard to take good photos of these things,,,,,but they look really good.
Will definitely make a few more of each.   :Smilie:

----------


## Snipper

> *All while trying to suck my beer belly in of course*

  
I hear ya, hard work holding it in too,  :Cool:

----------


## ringtail

Very nice PG.

----------


## ringtail

I made a cow.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I made a cow.

  
Very cool.
One of my original ideas when I went in to this metal art game was to cut rocks in half, drill holes, poke steel bar through and make..."things" 
Might get around to it one day.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

It keeps staring at me though  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yep you got the face/body/pose spot on.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

More to come. I should send them up to you to sell on consignment  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

> I made a cow.

  Cool ... the hardest thing in making a sculpture is to work with two different materials. Wood and steel, stone and steel come to mind. 
Try something bigger next time  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Bigger rock, bigger steel or bigger subject ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bigger rock, bigger steel or bigger subject ?

  Bigger everything! 
You're on a farm, should be able to find some decent rocks about the place. 
just need the gear to move them...        
Grunt

----------


## ringtail

I have rocks bigger than that dump truck, not kidding. Like the size of 3 buses. However, big rocks are such a PITA to move and have a very limited market. Small stuff that people can sit on the mantle piece so to speak are the go IMO

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have rocks bigger than that dump truck, not kidding. Like the size of 3 buses. However, big rocks are such a PITA to move and have a very limited market. Small stuff that people can sit on the mantle piece so to speak are the go IMO

  
Definitely a limited market for large heavy ornaments. 
I have a few ideas though, which may or may not eventuate   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Go on then, I won't steal your idea, promise  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I don't trust you   :Nonono:   
Your eyes are too close together

----------


## ringtail

Bwahaha, all the better to see your ideas with.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been a while since I made one of these stands.         
Playing with 22.5 degree miters.....    :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Cool. Now you can start playing with 31.6 degree mitres  :Biggrin: . 
Now, put a fire inside that ball and make millions

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Have you made any more.....things lately?   :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Now, put a fire inside that ball and make millions

  Some gas jets screwed into the pipe work would be cool.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

There will be no jets or flame

----------


## ringtail

Awwwwww, boooo hissss

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Offsetting the legs to the corners creates some sort of illusion of the legs being twisted.....somehow.        
No idea what that is.
Will see if anyone buys it though,   
All loaded up and ready for markets tomorro.   :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

Those little saw blade tables look like good shin barkers  :Smilie: 
Love your work, would love to have time and skills to play like that's!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh I cut and split some thin clear irrigation hose and wrap around the edges on the saw blades.   :Smilie:   
Went ok at the markets today, a bit slower than usual at that particular one.
Still sold a handful of things and got a few special orders for next time. 
And I have a feeling I'll get a phone call or two during the week from people looking at some of the things.  
All in all a good day   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Sweet as PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

HWS + grinder + plasma cutter + beer....              :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Cool ... free hand plasma cutting. Not easy, well done !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cool ... free hand plasma cutting. Not easy, well done !

  
It is indeed very difficult!!! 
Constantly find myself "getting in my own way" so to speak.
Can't see the chalk lines or can't quite reach the furthest point or have nothing to rest my hands on etc.  
I had to touch up a few bits here and there.....and initially it wasn't supposed to have an opening like that.....was supposed to be just "flames" all around. 
But I stuffed up the first part beyond repair so...   :Rolleyes:  
 It's lots of fun though.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And I made this from the other end of the tank

----------


## ringtail

Nice one PG  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

https://www.facebook.com/NutsandBolt...&tab=page_info

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cool stuff but far too fiddly for me

----------


## Marc

It is more difficult because of the curved surface. Do you put the hose over your shoulder?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It is more difficult because of the curved surface.

  
Probably doesn't help being curved....but it's still not as easy os one may think to "just cut out some shapes"
Supporting your hands and the torch is the hardest part I reckon.
Often find myself getting snagged on edges as the welding gloves catch, or there's nothing to lean on.      

> Do you put the hose over your shoulder?

  sometimes

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Thought I'd get the dog in for size reference.  
Sit...no sit there! Aaaaa-a-a stay      
Sit!
Good dog, now look this way..    
Over here! 
pssst
whistle
etc     
Sigh OVER HERE!
Look this way     
Almost, now look at me while I....            :Sigh:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Smilie:             :Biggrin:           :Shock:             :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

> Thought I'd get the dog in for size reference.  
> Sit...no sit there! Aaaaa-a-a stay      
> Sit!
> Good dog, now look this way..    
> Over here! 
> pssst
> whistle
> etc     
> Sigh OVER HERE!
> ...

  You need a greyhound... just move your stuff to where it's sleeping.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Better than last time I tried....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marc

> Probably doesn't help being curved....but it's still not as easy os one may think to "just cut out some shapes"
> Supporting your hands and the torch is the hardest part I reckon.
> Often find myself getting snagged on edges as the welding gloves catch, or there's nothing to lean on.      
> sometimes

   If you had reasonable repeat work you could make yourself templates. We make templates for different size scroll for example to get consistency. You could have different rings and 'drop' patterns and keep them in place with a couple of magnets.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If you had reasonable repeat work you could make yourself templates. We make templates for different size scroll for example to get consistency. You could have different rings and 'drop' patterns and keep them in place with a couple of magnets.

  
For the circles I used various "things" with a hole, and traced the inside with the torch.
worked well.  
The other one was done freehand. 
I like to make things as individual as possible, so the next firebucket will probably be squares, followed by stars, triangles, arrows....who knows

----------


## Marc

Sure, still to have a collection of different size rings, squares, triangles and applying them with a tack weld or magnet does not take away from the individuality of the piece. Just easier to do

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sure, still to have a collection of different size rings, squares, triangles and applying them with a tack weld or magnet does not take away from the individuality of the piece. Just easier to do

  I do have a collection of various things.... 
No need for magnet or tack weld, just hold them in place, cut, move on to the next.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ready for a burn. 
This one will be for sale but I want to fire it up first and burn off all the gunk inside and also the paint on the outside.             :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha this thing is awesome.    
Draws really well, not a lot of smoke coming out the top and puts out A LOT of heat.      
Might make something like this for the patio for next winter instead of that big stupid thing I have at the moment.    :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

Looks good!

----------


## Marc

Looks good and burns even better
Do you paint it back after or there is no point?
... one suggestion, a wider and flat base. Those legs can dig in the dirt and tip over.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes works very well.
Had the bottom half glowing red in the end  
As for paint...keep saying I'm gonna try that black stove paint....maybe one day   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Looks good PG. Agree with Marc re the legs. Sit it flat concrete and tack some flat bar on to the legs. Of course, the ends of that RHS are capped eh ?  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Agree with Marc re the legs. Sit it flat concrete and tack some flat bar on to the legs.

  oh yes, I'll be adding some "feet" to it.
Was thinking of some round discs or somthing along those lines.

----------


## ringtail

That'll do it. Make sure they don't move on you when welding. Tis why 3 legs are better than 4  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That'll do it. Make sure they don't move on you when welding. Tis why 3 legs are better than 4

  
Yes...tripods don't wobble.....
....which is why I make most of my things 3-legged.....  
Sometimes I get bored with round tube and 3 legs though   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Just need to work on variations on the theme

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More HWS firebuckets

----------


## ringtail

Cool man. How do they go with coals falling out the holes ? Maybe some expanded mesh might be the go

----------


## Marc

Nee ... they are good like that. a bunch of sticks standing up, big fire, flames coming through the holes ... not everything needs to be "safe"  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Agree but my Grandmothers old house burned down the other night from a coal. Was on the news and everything. "3 million dollar house burns.....9 fire crews....."  
So I guess if on the ground all good. If on a deck maybe sit on a metal tray. = value adding for PG

----------


## Marc

I tell you what ...  I would place a couple of those on that zig zag deck anytime  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yesssss !  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It should be fine
The "bowl' part of the buckets is quite deep and it will take a while before coal starts spillig out 
If people want to have a fire on their deck that's their problem

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Making a giant ball......   
....not as easy as one may think.
Rolled the steel in half circles and stuck them together using those countersunk washers from cable drums as ends     
Barely got the bloody thing through the shed door.
it's about 1M across. 
It may surprise some to know that the circumference is 3M = there's 18LM of steel in that thing...   
The other ones are made from 25x3mm flat bar.
And that's a whole different kettle of fish....making those things.
Still haven't quite got the hang of that. 
All seems easy on paper...just roll the steel in to circles and tack them together.
Mhm  
sure

----------


## Marc

I used to make heaps of those flat bar balls, We had a spear going through the axis and another circle on the equator, riveted with solid rivets. I don't remember well but it had some symbolism of sorts ... will have to look it up. I liked doing them we used to bash the flat bar up all around with a texturing mallet before making the circle and they did not have that many rings, may be 3 vertical and one horizontal ... mmm I have hazy memory of it. We also riveted a few little squares along the horizon fixed on the diagonal ... mm I'll come back to me ... May be I can find a picture somewhere.

----------


## ringtail

PG has balls ! Big shiny balls  :Tongue: . Special order or stock ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Special order or stock ?

  
Both 
Also wanna start doing some different stuff, hence the flat bar.
got quoted $38 for 30Lm of 25x3 flat bar at one place in town, and I reckon at that price it would definitely be viable to make a few and sell    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The big one is about 650 across with 8 bars. 
....or 4.....depending how you look at it     
It's a good size for this flat bar I reckon      :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I used to make heaps of those flat bar balls, We had a spear going through the axis and another circle on the equator, riveted with solid rivets. I don't remember well but it had some symbolism of sorts ... will have to look it up. I liked doing them we used to bash the flat bar up all around with a texturing mallet before making the circle and they did not have that many rings, may be 3 vertical and one horizontal ... mmm I have hazy memory of it. We also riveted a few little squares along the horizon fixed on the diagonal ... mm I'll come back to me ... May be I can find a picture somewhere.

  
Sounds interesting

----------


## Marc

Well couldn't find one like those but this one have some resemblance. The first one I like the best.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Very cool, some nice balls there. 
If I decide to make more of these I will have to set up a jig or two to make it easier, like I do with the other ones.
Takes too long otherwise.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yes, jig is one way. We did it on the anvil horn and the open jaws of the post vice ... Once you get the hang of it, it does not take long. 
They are called globes by the way  :Smilie:    
Of course this will give a hammered finish. If you want a smooth finish you need a bending jig.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I used my home made roller of course  http://www.renovateforum.com/f249/diy-roller-116755/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah, no what I meant by jig was something for assembly, not the actual bending. 
Like a frame to sit the pieces on and tack them together

----------


## Marc

Oh I see ... I remember your bending machine now, was watching a commercial bending machine from Spain on you tube. Aaaaah   https://youtu.be/Nv4Gf1aj7SQ

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Here's one I made years ago.
can't believe the video has over 3 million views  :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway I'll be making one like this when I get my hands on a little bottle jack.

----------


## ringtail

Cool

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got me some more 25x3mm flat bar today, 30M all up  :Biggrin:  
More balls coming up.
I mean globes.   :Unsure:  
no, I mean balls.  :Biggrin:              :Hihi:  balls

----------


## Marc

I like the homemade pipe bender made with car pulleys, at the end it should go TARAA!! and lots of confetti flying up ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

They are globals  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm still using the adjustable part of that bender setup in this one   
Although the pulley on the left has since been replaced with something more solid as it eventually broke from too much use   :Eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So a while back I made this square stand and ball.
I felt like making something square for a change as all the other stands were made from round tube.   
I didn't actually like it......neither did most other people haha.
It did sell in the end and the lady who bought it *LOVED* it as soon as she saw it.
Just gotta find that one person....   
Anyway, I'd been wanting to have another crack at the squareness, but with a few changes, and finally got around (or a-square) to it.  
I think this one is a lot more appealing than the first one.
(Although the ball/cage itself ended up a bit taller and skinnier than I had imagined)      
It was sitting a bit off-level there.....the ball does hang square to the stand when it sits level.    
Mhm   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I like it. Did you get the lady's phone number ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe no I did not.   
Right, on with the big balls.
Having another crack at the flat bar.
I rolled 4 circles, then cut them in half (remembered to mark half way before rolling....) and welded the ends to a bit of pipe, just like I do with the other small ones. 
much betterer     
Welder had been playing up a bit today....was getting a spark just from touching the work piece with the wire.
pulled the cover off and gave everything a clean and spray. 
seems ok for now. 
might be due for a checkup....it's been tripping the breaker a few times when I switch it on  :Unsure:  which probably isn't good....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Taking flat bar and turning it in to a 3D ball is....strangely satisfying...  :Cool:  
Once it's done and you throw it on the lawn...watch it bounce a bit as it rolls away.....a nice feeling of having created something.     
I think these will sell good as garden ornaments
Still have enough left to make one big and one small or two medium size ones.  
......and that bar is pretty cheap......should make a few bucks on these I reckon.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Awesome. Balls away !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

BigPig coming along               :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

That hinge is not coming off in a hurry...  :Smilie:  
With the ballobes, do you paint them or sell them like that?
How did you bend the flat bar?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That hinge is not coming off in a hurry...

  Nah pretty solid, and it needs to be....that door is surprisingly heavy.    

> With the ballobes, do you paint them or sell them like that?
> How did you bend the flat bar?

  i'll leave them sitting outside for a while then coat them wit that Xtroll rust inhibitor clear coat 
I bent them with my home made roller.    :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Oh yes, the roller, yes. Can you bend the flat bar sideways.. I mean on the edge?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Can you bend the flat bar sideways.. I mean on the edge?

  Not with this setup, no.

----------


## ringtail

Great idea with the shackle hinge PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh had to come up with something there as the door is very heavy.
This worked out well.   
Right, BigPig ready for a test burn.
Shortened the legs a bit, added some supports and also air intakes in the door.    
The flue is lightweight tin downpipe which slips over a piece of thick steel pipe.
This way people can cut it to the lentgh they want or leave it off completely.
Also makes it easier to transport.
And lighter     
Ring for putting pots and pans on       
Temporary mesh for the test burn.
am on the hunt for something better.
Always hard to come by,
Plenty of alloy and stainless at the scrap yards though.              :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Cool, although I think it needs a wiggly tail like any good pig  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

The ballobes are ganging up on the pig that is trying to get away !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cool, although I think it needs a wiggly tail like any good pig

  That could be a bit tricky  :Unsure:    

> The ballobes are ganging up on the pig that is trying to get away !

  
They're just jealous of his legs   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So.....the BigPig was a bit of a failure actually  :Unsure:  
It burns well, draws beautifully and shoots flames out the flue.....also works well with the door open and gives off nice heat that way.  
But didn't get very hot on top for cooking, which was the whole idea.
Tried it two nights in a row with the same result.
Barely hot enough to cook some snags.
I ended up chucking the frypan inside the stove for a while, straight on top of the fire  :Rofl5:      
I'm wondering if the flue is too big diameter and all the heat escapes that way....
It's also rather thick steel. 
Anyway, been tinkering with this, an old compressor tank. 
Giving it a burn now to get the paint and crud off it, and it is getting HOT!

----------


## ringtail

I'd say it's the way it draws. All the heat straight through and out. I bet if you put a second flue in the middle and blocked the rear one for cooking it would work great ( for cooking) . You could do some funky stuff like having a twin exhaust (one each side in the middle like a Y (each side of the hot plate) which then joins the rear one. Then you could have sliding block off plates to either open the rear and block off the middle and visa versa. Go.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'd say it's the way it draws. All the heat straight through and out.

  Yes my thoughts too 
the one in the pics above worked well though, so I have a feeling smaller flue and less intake = less draw straight through and more heat on top.  
That one got very hot.
We fried an egg on it (in a frypan) as it was cooling off so it should work well.  
I think vertical cylindr setup is the go though....

----------


## ringtail

Or, do something completely left field and bring the exhaust back alongside the cylinder then go vertical. Mount hot plate on the side above (attached) the exhaust. Sorry, flue.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well...I haven't got time to rebuild the whole thing.......Hoping to have it working by the weekend for the markets. 
Anyway, this seemed like an easy modification.    
Cut a hatch     
Somewhat out of square .....although not visible in this pic       
Flip-down frame to sit cookware on
 ....might add another bar across the middle for smaller stuff...like a billy or whatever     
Will try it later or tomorrow  
probably tomorrow.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

That should work PG. Snags away !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

That pig reminds me the street peanut salesman that had something like that sometimes looking like a steam locomotive with a container inside for roasting the peanuts

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmmmm.....roasted peanuts    :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Doing a market this weekend that's mostly "health and wellbeing and alternative" (hippies) themed.
There's a lot of artsy fartsy people there so thought the theater masks might be of interest, 
Also made these for the new age hippies while I was playing with stainless         
Peace yo

----------


## Marc

hei ... what about having a little fire going roasting peanuts as you sell the other stuff? The smell is due to attract people and you can sell the peanuts in the shell, warm in paper bags just as an attraction.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> hei ... what about having a little fire going roasting peanuts as you sell the other stuff? The smell is due to attract people and you can sell the peanuts in the shell, warm in paper bags just as an attraction.

  Mmm....would be nice.....but...market regulations would definitelyy say NO to fire......and selling any kind of food (including fruit and veg) requires a permit, health n safety, hygiene, blah blah blah 
i'd love to have a firebucket/potbelly going and stand there turning snags, but that ain't gonna happen.
usually there's one or two food/coffee vendors on site, and that's it.  
The market scene is a bit.......clicky at times.
Turn up, do your thing and don't cause a stir.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway......some more firebucketssssssss

----------


## ringtail

Hope you clean up on the weekend PG. All looks the goods.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cheers  :Smilie:  
Picked up another HWS today so might knock out another firebucket tomorrow.....
Then clear coat a few of the things (not the firebuckets) and have a rest.  
It is surprisingly taxing to do this stuff just about every day...
Cut, grind, bend, roll, weld, plasma cut, lift, shift, move, grind, wire brush, goggles and earmuffs on, off again, welding glove and helmet on..... 
Definitely a good upper body workout.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I hear ya. Turning logs into stuff is just as bad.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Was gonna make another firebucket but got a bit side tracked.....    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):      
Everyone loves skulls   :Biggrin:       
Some old biker dude or young Crust Demons fan is bound to snap it up       :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Funnily enough the only thing that sold out of the ones above was the skull  :Rofl5:   
Anyway, onwards and upwards with new stuff.
Making this firebucket from an old compressor tank.
Bloody solid! 5mm steel  :Shock:      
With a swing-over cooking attachment  :Smilie:     
Rather than a cooking plate I went for something to put a pan/billy on.
Yep..... old sprocket.    
As usual I got carried away and made a fancy handle with spring and ballbearing  
sigh       
might have to fire it up on Friday     :Bbq2:

----------


## Marc

That's a good one PG.
Bullet proof .... come to think of it ... you could make a fire bucket and take it to the range and shoot a whole lot of holes in it ... ? 
A 30-30 should go straight through ... ahum ... on second thoughts, 5mm? may be you need a 308 for that.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Beast of a tank PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Beast of a tank PG

  
Would have been a ripper compressor back in its day.
It's just under 400mm dia.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This is the only info I've found on it so far.
no other ID plates.    
The tank had an oval shaped hole in the side of it, big enough to stick your hand in.
weird.

----------


## Marc

Yes, inspection hole to clean it out, common going back 30 years or so on larger tanks. Had a lid held in place by a bridge with two hooks ... or words to that effect.
 This is a "minor" series? Like to meet the Major one ha ha. 
Use only Talpa Oil 20 ... mineral oil sae20. Don't even know if you can get that stuff anymore. All you seem to get is "compressor oil"

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yes the lid was inside the tank.

----------


## Marc

Spot on for a flue?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Spot on for a flue?

  well it'd be in the right spot.....upright potbelly, plate on top, flue out the back.
Maybe next winter......unless I do something else with it before then haha   
Anyway, this would be pretty close. 
It had that same type legs too.
Not meant to be wheeled around....mounted solid somewhere.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More tanks     
De-foaming sucks!!!!     
Ta-daaaaa        :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

You love defoaming PG.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a good run at the markets yesterday.
got rid of a bunch of firebuckets as usual plus windmills and big balls   :Smilie:      
I need a trailer....      
I seem to have more and more stuff every time.
And bigger things too. 
Always manage to get it all on though.....         
Was a nice clear day but a bit breezy and chilly      :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

Nice one. At least what you are building doesnt need to be bubble wrapped and stacked to carefully.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nah just throw it on and strap it down.

----------


## Marc

Do you have only one market or is there several you can go to?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

There's markets in different locations every weekend, but I mostly do this one, once a month as it's always a good one.
Others have been a bit hit'n miss. 
gonna do a few in between this coming month though as I need to get my stuff out there a bit more.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I suppose e-bay wouldn't work because of the size of your items. Have you tried eBay for smaller items? 
I know it's not the same but I sold a few surplus machines on fleabay and they went for way more than I expected. I was a bit embarrassed when they came to pick up.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Suppose I could, but I like the face-to-face interation at the markets.  
Also I don't have a lot of small stuff.....and mostly seem to sell the big stuff.

----------


## ringtail

Nice going PG. I guess you're flogging your wares on FB ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nice going PG. I guess you're flogging your wares on FB ?

  
Usually get a few follow-on sales after the markets.  
Anyway, got a bit done today, this one about 550 dia   
Made one with that template a while back but didn't seem quite right.
This one is better methinks.

----------


## ringtail

Cool. Plasma cutter working ok then ? Would you recommend it ?

----------


## Marc

Nice ... either a nautic or a rotary engine inspiration ...  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cool. Plasma cutter working ok then ? Would you recommend it ?

  
Yeah I like it.
Gets a lot of use. 
The specs as to what thickness it can cut are maybe a bit optimistic, but it eats anything up to 6-8mm no worries.  
Tips and electrodes are readily available, but I'm gonna buy a bulk box online as they're about $1 each compared to $5 in any store here...      

> Nice ... either a nautic or a rotary engine inspiration ...

  Started off with 3 circles and joined them and ended up with the prop shape    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I like working with the flat bar. 
Once I've found the right spot in the roller it's easy to replicate the same bend every time.   
Just feed it in and get it done in one turn rather than stuffing around and tightening it a bit and a bit more and so on    
Can't do that with the round stuff.....it always behaves differently it seems.
Also tends to wander off.....need to make a new setup for that, with some locating washers or something. 
mmmm     
Woof      
Made a square too.....just because I could            :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Cool. Good to know with the PC.  Liking the bendy flat bar

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Marc

Now we are talking ... that is almost Viking style  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The triangle one?  
Or the balls?  
.....or the dog  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another one with a cooking attachment.
(the other end of that gigantic compressor tank)  
more sprockets and gears on this one, keeping with the mechanical theme             
With the big boys    
...the two big ones are the same diameter....just look different.
Have noticed this before with two the same size but different height and pattern sitting next to eachother  
optical illusion     :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Cool PG. You could make some oddball abstract sculpture with all the cut out shapes

----------


## Marc

> The triangle one?  
> Or the balls?  
> .....or the dog

  Yes the dog can pass for a Viking dog, but the fire bucket, I like it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cool PG. You could make some oddball abstract sculpture with all the cut out shapes

  Probably......if I could be bothered to clean them all up and weld them together.   :Unsure:  
They just end up in a couple of milk crates and get taken away as scrap.      

> Yes the dog can pass for a Viking dog, but the fire bucket, I like it.

   :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

New market opportunity though PG. Must be some arty farty types around that would go for it. Put a big price tag on it and see.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

For sure. 
Never know what people are gonna like.....as when I made those things a few weeks ago, the theater masks, yin/yang, peace sign and skull. 
Only thing that sold was the skull   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That said, the firebuckets and big windmill spinny things always sell.

----------


## ringtail

Is that the sign you put on them ? " big windmill spinny things" for sale  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

You could try 'gabion sculpture'. Be a challenge to move it unless smaller  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is that the sign you put on them ? " big windmill spinny things" for sale

  Haha no...no signs needed, they sell themselves.   :Smilie:    

> You could try 'gabion sculpture'. Be a challenge to move it unless smaller

  
I looked in to the costs etc of making those gabion cubes a while back.
But decided it wasn't worth it.....not the way things were going around town up here with the downturn. 
8-10 years ago when they were all the rage and people were spending money on landscaping.
But I wasn't that way inclined back then when it came to making things to sell.

----------


## Marc

That's better

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Holy crap

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Last lot of buckets for this week                                  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Gabion hot rock fire buckets PG  :Wink:

----------


## Marc

> Holy crap

   I like it. Wouldn't mind building one with a nautical theme to put next to the jetty.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Gabion hot rock fire buckets PG

  Maybe one day when I have a big shed, a truck and a crane.....      

> I like it. Wouldn't mind building one with a nautical theme to put next to the jetty.

  Yeh I like it too.
Not seen anything like it before actually.   :Smilie:  
Nautical theme hey......mermaid?   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More fire bouqets.....
Some big ones and some smaller ones.  
The big ones are a bit different.
I think I mentioned before how most Rheem tanks are concave at the bottom end, and not very useful for making firebuckets.
But I've been thinking about doing them this way for a while now.... 
Cut the bottom piece off, flip upside down, creating a big bowl, then stick a piece on top of that as a surround/shield. 
Had a go today and it works well.
Pretty easy too, just cut the bits and weld together.
Quicker than cutting pipe for legs, marking out, grinding welding etc.  
Of course, once they're put together I get carried away with making patterns as usual.  :Rolleyes:       
Something different anyway and opens up more possibilites to get creative with either the top or bottom half....or both    :Smilie:

----------


## Spottiswoode

Looking good. 
How long did it take to cut out the square pattern one? Do you get your labour time back in payment? ie more patterns, more $?

----------


## Marc

Nice!
Try a double fire bucket by having a tank open both ends, cut at 45 both ends and horizontal on legs so flames come out both sides .... uhuuu call the fire brigade!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looking good.

  cheers  :Smilie:     

> How long did it take to cut out the square pattern one?

  Not sure.....if I was to guess........somewhe between 15-25 min....maybe?  
I really don't know  :Rofl5:     

> Do you get your labour time back in payment? ie more patterns, more $?

  Naaaaaah not really, they all sell for $100 each.
Part from some of the smaller ones with no patterns and opening at the front, they usually go for $60-80 depending on size.
The one with the swingover sprocket for cooking went for $150  
Truth be told, they probably all take about the same amount of time.
The ones with somewhat symmetrical patterns or evenly spaced cutouts take a while to measure and get it right (or close enough) while ones like the square or squiggly random patterns here probably take just as long....do a bit, do another bit, stop for a while let the compressor catch up, have a look see what to do next.  
I could probably charge $150 for the big ones here, but may not sell as many.
I like making them and making new different designs every time. 
Thinking of making and selling some with optional BBQ plate, but can't seem to find any round ones.
The green shed sells a little round BBQ with a plate for $55.....almost considered buying a couple just for the plate but didn't.
Will have a look at the dump shop later in the week. 
There's usually a stack of plates there and I have bought round ones from there before.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nice!
> Try a double fire bucket by having a tank open both ends, cut at 45 both ends and horizontal on legs so flames come out both sides .... uhuuu call the fire brigade!

    :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The one thing one has to watch out for when making random square-ish right angle patterns like that is........not accidentally making a swastika   :Unsure:   
I'm gonna inspect it later just to be sure hehe

----------


## ringtail

I like the new design PG. Looks good and time saving too

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I like the new design PG. Looks good and time saving too

  
Cheers, yeh turned out good and now I'll get two from each Rheem tank.
Which is good as about 3/4 of all the tanks I come across are Rheem.
(Got 3 sitting in the yard at the moment waiting to be cut up)    :Unsure:  
Dunno if that means they're rubbish or they're just old.
I think most of them are quite old actually.    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I once bought a house that had a reem in it. 7 years on and it started to give some trouble so I pulled it out and it had date of manufacture 1984.
This was some 2 or 3 years ago

----------


## Marc

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=s...hG7gGDlQWYM%3A

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The circles one there is pretty cool.....given me some ideas. 
Mmmm

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'll have a look at the Rheem tanks tomorro and see if I can find a date on them.
They all have the cream and brown colour scheme....looks old    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

I like the Voronoi and the Techno.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You'd definitely have to draw out the Techno one in chalk first to get it right.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well got a coupla more done in the end   :Cool:    
Two smaller ones        
And a big squiggly one.
Got a bit carried away there maybe hehe          
Group shot       :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Quite a line up there Mr.Squiggle.  :Biggrin:  Markets on the weekend ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Markets on the weekend ?

  
Yeh going to one I've done a few times.....sold a few things...not overly good. 
Just gonna take all the buckets, a couple of balls and a few plant stands and see how it goes.     :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Best of luck. Don't forget to take your balls.  :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

Wow, love the squiggly one and the forth from the right in your lineup.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ugh, another dud market day.....very a
slow.   
Hadn't been to this particular one since the start of the year....was a bit slow that time, thought I'd give it another go as I have different stuff now.
Only took the firebuckets, a couple of plant stands and some of the larger balls. 
My gawd, so slow!
Heaps of empty stall spaces and hardly any punters.
Talked to a few of the regulars and they said it's been really good all year and today was the worst month they've had.
Typical. 
Might go back next month then haha.  
Sold the squiggly firebucket and a sun made from 10mm bar, so a coupla hundred all up which is ok.
Yeh, I put $120 on the squiggly bucket.....it was a fair bit of work in that one....   
The sun was similar to this one from a while back.     
One of those things I've been dragging around for ages now.....thought I'm not gonna bring it this time.....took it anyway and someone ran straight up to it as soon as they saw it. 
I love it!
How much?    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yes, sales are unpredictable. I used to love the thrill of the sale even when mine was a bit more active, as a traveling rep. 
You are doing good PG. Keep at it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Next weekend is the good one
(Market)   :Smilie:   
And the good thing about NOT selling a lot is I have time to do some different stuff.

----------


## Marc

You have to try larger sculptures made out of junk.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> One of those things I've been dragging around for ages now.....thought I'm not gonna bring it this time.....took it anyway and someone ran straight up to it as soon as they saw it. 
> I love it!
> How much?

  
$200 luv  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You have to try larger sculptures made out of junk.

  Yes well I have a few "middle sections" left over from cutting up HWS making firebuckets....basically a large cylinder open both ends...  
Thinking of what I can cut out of the curved steel....Shapes of some kind to make.....maybe feathers for a big bird, or scales for a frillneck lizard....mmmm who knows   :Smilie:    

> $200 luv

  
Not quite

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Either way it was still a good day and I reckon about 3/4 of the crowd walking past, noticed and commented on my stuff.
A few took photos to show hubby/brother/nephew etc and lots of business cards were handed out.  :Smilie:    
One thing always gets me though.......the question "how do you come up with all the different designs?" 
What......are you supposed to say to that  :Rofl5: 
I just drink beer and it all unfolds    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

RECYCLED ART JUNK ART WASTE ART - METAL SCULPTURES SCRAP STEEL GARDEN STATUES FURNITURE ORNAMENTS FOR SALE ONLINE AUSTRALIA - Your Complete Guide to Mudgee . NSW . Australia 
Some simple ideas here. 
Improvisation is one form of planning .... now who said that? Probably no one ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> RECYCLED ART JUNK ART WASTE ART - METAL SCULPTURES SCRAP STEEL GARDEN STATUES FURNITURE ORNAMENTS FOR SALE ONLINE AUSTRALIA - Your Complete Guide to Mudgee . NSW . Australia 
> Some simple ideas here.

  some cool things for sure.
I like the spring dogs even though they're tombstones which makes them a bit sad, but still good     

> Improvisation is one form of planning .... now who said that? Probably no one ...

  
Yeh, meh, I often have "an idea".....the gist of it....whatever, but for any given reason at the time, things change and a different idea comes along....sometimes out of necessity or realising one's limitations....But as long as the end result is good, it doesn't matter. 
And I think that's the fun part.
Ending up with something's that's "along the lines of" but still good or better than the original idea.   
That said, some things DO end up exactly as planned, and that's good too.    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

The bird bath would sell if you can make one not too complicated, and the steel 'plants' would sell too. THe Spring dog? Sure easy to make and funny, someone may like it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another squiggler   
Made two bigger holes at the top for carry handles.....this one is very heavy. 
Different kind of tank from what I've used before....one of them with compressor and radiator on top. 
Still a Rheem but must be different steel....was very hard to cut.
Also seemed to have different lining/enamel on and inside it  :Unsure:          
Funny thing, making these random pattern ones.
While you're working on it you're so focused on what you're cutting out.....but when it's all done, it's what's left that's important.  
Looking at it now is giving me different ideas for the next one.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And this one....that pattern again...well it was a special order.
Didn't use the same template as last time and cut them freehand.....a bit tricky but good to practise it as much as possible.     
Hard to tell from the pics but it's quite big [s]said the vicar to the maid[/s]  
ahem....   
It's 580 dia and stands about 750 tall        :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

As I was thinking about what to do with the leftovers from the HWS..... 
....log storage seemed like a good idea  :Cool:   
And as usual I got carried away....         
The rusty one still needs a bit of "tidying up"       
Use everything waste nothing.
Well...that's not true as I just took a bunch of off-cuts and cutouts to the scrappie   
Still...These should look good with some logs in them, set up in between the firebuckets at the markets.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just add logs     :Sneaktongue:

----------


## ringtail

Maaaaate. Just getting better and better.  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Maaaaate. Just getting better and better.

  Cheers  :2thumbsup:     
Somehow I managed to refrain from cutting patterns in the log holders.....    
......next time......next time    :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Although, holes in the log holders is a good idea I reckon. Air circulation will make them dry better. And drainage of course. Have at it I say.

----------


## phild01

I prefer the rusty log holder.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I prefer the rusty log holder.

  
The stuff on the inside wasn't rust as such.....just gunk from the inside of the HWS  :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

So good you could use the cut out for that. They do look great.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had to give this one a test run to see what it looks like.
Pretty cool   
 There's a perfect circle of dead grass there now   :Rofl5:              :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yes, almost forgot... also made this  :Smilie:     
25x3mm flat, rolled in my home made roller of course.   :Biggrin:      
Dog still utterly useless at sitting for photo  :Sigh:

----------


## Marc

ha! ... nice ... could hang a bell inside each of the hearts.

----------


## Marc

Talking about bells ... can you sell bells? Look a this made of gas cylinders

----------


## Marc



----------


## Marc



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Geez, markets were a non-event....bugger all people and not a lot of people spending money.
Even the regular stalls across from me selling plants hardly shifted anything. 
Weird.
And this is the market where I (and everyone else) always sells a lot. 
The big squiggly firebucket went anyway so sold something.  
I picked up a bunch of round BBQ plates on the weekend too so am gonna add them to a couple of the firebuckets.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  
Haha the old shopping trolley wheel roller jig hey

----------


## Marc

Lots of reasons for that PG, probably school holiday or some other unrelated issue.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Lots of reasons for that PG, probably school holiday or some other unrelated issue.

  
School holiday, yes and other things/events on as well.
But that has happened before and it's never been this bad. 
The mining downturn is also making itself known around town with many businesses disappearing or downsizing.
I heard recently that many of the stores in the big shopping centre haven't paid their rent for months, but they are still there....managment prefers to let them stay rather than have the centre look deserted with empty shops.  
On the plus side it's easy to get around town now with bugger all traffic.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sorted through my buckets of spanners etc and put all the double open-ended flat ones aside.
Could make a table top I suppose....   :Smilie:  
Had a couple of attempts at starting from the middle...somewhat symmetrical, then random, then laid out the perimeter and worked towards the center. 
In the end there was one spanner left over.
Funny how things work out.    
I'd roll a circle of flat bar for surrounding edge I reckon.

----------


## Marc

Are you going to clean them? You could put them in molasses to clean the rust and them some wax or silicone spray? If you want them shiny that is ... :Biggrin:  
 I like the way they all touch even when in a circle.  
Is the idea of bells a bit out there?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Are you going to clean them? You could put them in molasses to clean the rust and them some wax or silicone spray? If you want them shiny that is ... 
>  I like the way they all touch even when in a circle.

   As this is the underside of the table facing up I gave them a quick acid wash to make them weldable    
Quickly tacked them together, then wire brushed the lot and will go over it again before taking it off the plate to see how it looks from the other side      

> Is the idea of bells a bit out there?

  Bells are cool and an option, but dunno that I'll be making them anytime soon....  :Unsure:  
wanna get the firebuckets set up with BBQ plates first and then make some windmills.
Real spinning windmills,  have a bunch of cool aircon fans I've been collecting for that.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So far so good.
A bit of spatter to clean up here and there but that's no worries.     
Not sure what to do for a leg or legs.....Will have a think about that and a look around the place to see what I have laying around.
It seems fairly solid but I think it's a bit like with welding chain together.....eventually it gets too heavy for itself and bows under its own weight.  
This is about 650 across so could be a good little patio table or coffee table for two people I suppose.   
hmm yes will see what happens next  
 Also, it was funny to see all the names and markings appear on the spanners as the rust and grime was removed.
Will get some close-up photos later    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some old tyre irons and a crank.... 
Looks the part but wobbles/flexes a bit at the crank bit....Will see how I go.
Really don't want to add anything else to it but might have to..       
It'll work fine like that as an ornamental table with a plant on it or even to sit at and have a drink.....as long as some kid doesn't climb or try to sit on it.   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Yes, nice an airy, but perhaps for practical reasons needs some bracing under there  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well, I eventually stopped being a sook over the fact that my first idea didn't work (as is often the case) and cut it off. 
This is more like it    
Yeh you still can't sit on it obviously, but it's heaps better.
Think I'
l leave it as is, no flat bar ring around the edge.
Really love the look of the spanners just hanging in mid air.       :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yes, that big whatever it is must be solid as.  
Intelligence is the capacity to recognise your errors and adapt to new ones ... or words to that effect ... who said that?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes, that big whatever it is must be solid as.

  
some big solid socket thing.....41 one end and 21 the other....   

> Intelligence is the capacity to recognise your errors and adapt to new ones ... or words to that effect ... who said that?

  
Dunno but probably not a politician  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Marc

$300 for that one  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's what I was thinking!

----------


## Uncle Bob

> $300 for that one

  Yep!
Also that should cover the cost of all those spanners  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Material wise it hasn't cost me a cent but there will be a day's work gone in to it when it's all done.
Plus welding consumables, beer etc   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Take it around to mechanical franchise type shops PG and flog it off to them as their waiting room coffee table. Ultratune etc....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmm....I'm-a gonna need more spanners.....     :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:           
Apart from that one, my mate reckons there's a heap of expensive/rare spanners in this table and he's disgusted with what I've done. 
Which is hilarious       
This is funny as well
Never heard of that brand before

----------


## phild01

> 

   Makes you wonder about the nuts!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Makes you wonder about the nuts!

  
Big ones....probably.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Went over all the welds on this yesterday, noticed that I had missed a lot of "connection points" and cleaned all the spatter off the top.
Looks really good now, just needs to weather a bit then clear coat.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

fire bucket BBQ plate attachment......Been pondering on the easiest way to do this.
Yesterday I emptied out a crate of "bits" and found some of these boat trailer suspension brackets. 
Aha.....idea!   :Biggrin:      
There is a lug on the bottom of the plate, about the same width as the bracket so I cut and ground a bit off the plate rim to make it sit against it       
Found a bit of rod that was a snug fit      
And....   
Schwinnnngggggg       :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And another       :Biggrin:       
Cool huh?    
Now If I could just find some goddammmnnnnn mesh grate to go in these buckets they'd be even better  :Annoyed:    
I'm thinking I'm gonna have to go straight to the supplier,......if I can find one in town....(doubtful)....as all I can find at the scrappies is either SS, alloy or gal.   
That said, I haven't had any complaints, but I know they work a lot better with a grate.      :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Where did you find that cast plate? And did you pre-heat the weld? 
Grill for the coals, commercial fridge have good stainless grills in them.
or you can build them with 1/2" rod ... or use old cast grills from a barbie

----------


## PlatypusGardens

From the tip shop.
They'd be the ones from this setup - the one I looked at in Bunnings    
Didn't preheat but did a few "warm-up" welds to heat the plate and after that it went smoothly.
I've welded these kind of plates before no issues..   :Smilie:     
As for a grill/grate I would prefer a big sheet as all the firebuckets are different sizes....I'd only cut a square piece to minimise waste. 
I'll find something.

----------


## ringtail

Cool PG. Now, if the odd manhole cover goes missing main roads will know where they are  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cool PG. Now, if the odd manhole cover goes missing main roads will know where they are

    :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

6 blank buckets........who knows what will become of them  :Confused:      
Looks so weird......normally I make one, cut all the shapes and patterns out, then make the next one.         :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gave the plasmacutter a workout yesterday.   
Got 4 done...   
Not sure about this one....but someone may like it        
A new take on the squiggles.      
Did one like this a while back        
And somethig different....open at the front but with the top going all the way around and a few random cutouts either side.

----------


## Marc

That plasma cutter was the best tool you ever bought it seems ...  
I like them all ... if I had to choose one ... mm ... the squiggly one  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That plasma cutter was the best tool you ever bought it seems ...

  Absolutely love it.
Could never make these things without it.        

> I like them all ... if I had to choose one ... mm ... the squiggly one

  Yes you may notice a pattern in this one.
All the large cutouts are blobs with 3 "ends".
Then cut small holes where there was too much metal left.  
 I like that one the best too....has a nice fluid look to it.  
Will work on variations of it.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

They may not be practical in the long run but who cares? You are improving no end creatively.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> They may not be practical in the long run but who cares?

   :Confused:

----------


## Marc

He means they are not good to scoop water with ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> He means they are not good to scoop water with ...

  
Ah of course

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> He means they are not good to scoop water with ...

  No!!! 
All the holes let the fire out!!! And maybe some of the coals too. 
But good pick up with the water. 😋 
My fire bucket is the drum from a front loading washer...it doesn't hold water either :eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No!!! 
> All the holes let the fire out!!! And maybe some of the coals too.

  The "bowl" part is probably deeper than it looks in photos  :Wink:

----------


## Marc

> No!!! 
> All the holes let the fire out!!! And maybe some of the coals too. 
> But good pick up with the water.  
> My fire bucket is the drum from a front loading washer...it doesn't hold water either :eek:

  At our local ice skating rink we have a 200 L drum with a few holes in it to keep warm outside at night but even that sort of size does not contain the coals and sparks. No fire bucket does and it needs additional protection under it or be in an open space. Better than making a fire on the ground however and looks clearly cooler ... or warmer ... anyway you know what I mean. It's not physics I know ... where does the power comes from again ? or is it the energy?  :Rofl5:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> At our local ice skating rink we have a 200 L drum with a few holes in it to keep warm outside at night but even that sort of size does not contain the coals and sparks. No fire bucket does and it needs additional protection under it or be in an open space. Better than making a fire on the ground however and looks clearly cooler ... or warmer ... anyway you know what I mean. It's not physics I know ... where does the power comes from again ? or is it the energy?

  Watt?   :Cool:

----------


## Cecile

He PG, how about one of these?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> He PG, how about one of these?

  Haha my neighbour just sent me that same pic yesterday.
Very cool (or hot) but I don't have the space to build something that size.  
Maybe in my next shed...   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Watt?

  Yes either him or both of his parents, Voltius and Amperia

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I don't have the space to build something that size.  
> Maybe in my next shed...

  
Well...when I posted that I didn't know how soon that may become a reality

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Are you showing off again?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Na....just excited about the change which is coming soon.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Male menopause ?  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That too, but I was referring to us moving south.

----------


## ringtail

Oh, gotchya.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

HWS located.
Firebuckets coming up!    *(No I didn't take all of them home, just the 5 on ute and trailer!)*         :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Winning over the neighbours already too!

----------


## Marc

DId you find a local market to sell?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

There's lots of little markets around the place, as well as the famous Eumundi which is just down the highway 
Caboolture in the other direction is supposed to be huge as well. 
I haven't applied for a stall anywhere as yet though.
I'm hoping to have enough things made by the end of next week to head out there   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Sneaktongue:

----------


## ringtail

Lol. Looks like it's foam stripping day

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Lol. Looks like it's foam stripping day

  
Yes it was yesterday.  :Sigh: 
My elbows are killing me from hacking away at them.
Made a blade thing which works ok but things could and have to be made easier.
(Fire not an option)  
Am planning a foam removing device....thinking along the lines of modifying an electric hedger....flat wide blade working in a recip/jackhammer action...watch this space   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

So you can sort of shear the foam off like shearing sheep

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So you can sort of shear the foam off like shearing sheep

  
And that is exactly how I'm picturing it.    
In reality there will be bits of foam flying everywhere, the blade hitting stuff jarring my wrists, the machine overheating, lots of swearing etc    :Rolleyes:

----------


## Marc

How about two brackets at each end with a spigot sitting on a stand were you can turn the tank slowly against a fixed blade or may be a fixed running grinder with an ArborTech blade?

----------


## ringtail

> And that is exactly how I'm picturing it.    
> In reality there will be bits of foam flying everywhere, the blade hitting stuff jarring my wrists, the machine overheating, lots of swearing etc

  So you don't reckon a nice shiny foam fleece ( Golden Fleece, remember those servos) will hit the sorting table, be bailed and sent to market  ? PG in his stubbies and blue wife beater, shears in one hand, wrestling the tank sheep as the faithful moo moo pushes another out the pen towards the shearers blade

----------


## phild01

Would it be possible to make up a wide mouthed electrically heated blade to shave it off.

----------


## Optimus

Why not keep it simple and use a recip with a nice thick demo blade?

----------


## phild01

...or maybe a long hot wire connected to the welder.  Fixed at one end and rotate the cylinder about it.  As long as it doesn't short against the metal.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sure sure
meanwhile in the real world.....  
The foam comes off easier when working with the curve of the tank rather than longways. 
Getting in under the foam is more efficient than hacking or sawing it off. 
And less messy  
Tried hotwire - not as effective as you may think
And the fumes are pretty full on 
rotating the tanks not practical as you need to get the ends off to get the skin off   
Trust me I have tried many ways already
the foam is HARD and stuck on there good.
Nothing like styrofoam or f expanding foam. 
Much more dense

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Wonder if a air hammer using a spade bit or lino lifter might work.  When you get out of hospital anyway!

----------


## phild01

> Wonder if a air hammer using a spade bit or lino lifter might work.  When you get out of hospital anyway!

  ...or maybe this  NEW Makita Scraper Assembly for Hammer Drill SDS Plus Shank A-30106 F/S Japan

----------


## Marc

> ...or maybe this  NEW Makita Scraper Assembly for Hammer Drill SDS Plus Shank A-30106 F/S Japan

  That one should be fun if you forget to set to hammer only  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Trust me I have tried many ways already
> the foam is HARD and stuck on there good.
> Nothing like styrofoam or f expanding foam. 
> Much more dense

  I would like to try the mythbusters method of clearing concrete out of a concrete truck ...  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I reckon a PG custom blade for a decent multi tool is the go. Start with a 100 mm paint scraper and weld a old multi tool blade on for the mount. Bingo, foam shearer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I reckon everyone giving suggestions should get themselves a HWS, a reasonably new one, like the DUX ProFlo, the big ones with the bluey-green coloured foam insulation. 
Have a go at hacking the foam off and see for yourself how easy it isn't and how long it takes.
Then do 5 in a row. 
I'm looking at making a tool with a blade about 250-300mm wide and 3mm thick.
With a sharpened edge.
This will do the majority of the tank.
A smaller blade will be needed for around the in/outlets and the curved ends. 
Paint scrapers etc are too thin and will bend and chip   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I did cut a 250 dux tank in half once long ago, was easier to dispose of for some reason.
But I do vaguely remember it wasn't as easy as I thought it would be, and how tenacious that foam is. 
Actually, I think I was doing it with a thick 100mm blade grinder, and had to pull some of the foam away.
 Never to do again.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I did cut a 250 dux tank in half once long ago, was easier to dispose of for some reason.

  I once managed to get a queen sized inter spring mattress into a wheelie bin with room to spare by dismantling it  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

I've recently done similar too Bob - except I cut all the upper & lower wires up & put it in the recycling, and then pulled a bazillion (well, 896 actually - arranged 28x32) pocket springs out of their pockets throughout the core of the mattress, nested 20 or so of them in together in bundles, and put those in the recycling too. Then it was only a matter of cutting the foam up into wheelie-bin sized "biscuits" to get rid of it. 
I've watched them make the HW units at both Dux and Rheem, and don't envy your task PG.  The foam is a chemical reaction, poured in place and allowed to expand up inside the cavity, so it's a liquid when it works its way up the sides, giving it a very good bond both with the cylinder and the outer skin.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I've watched them make the HW units at both Dux and Rheem, and don't envy your task PG.  The foam is a chemical reaction, poured in place and allowed to expand up inside the cavity, so it's a liquid when it works its way up the sides, giving it a very good bond both with the cylinder and the outer skin.

  
Oooooh.... somewhere there must be a yard full of HWS in their naked state which didn't pass inspection before getting coated in enamel and then wrapped in foam  :Shock:  
The holy grail of firebucket making material!

----------


## Marc

I suppose you tried acetone already?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I tried a number of liquids and chemicals.....none seemed to work.
not sure if acetone was one of them though...hmm. 
reckon it would eat through 50mm of this foam?  :Unsure:   
I guess.....scientifically speaking, there would have to be a brew of some sort which would just make this stuff dissolve?  
Probably with a big cloud of smoke while killing every living organism within a 50m radius

----------


## phild01

Will petrol do it.  When I was a kid it was fun dissolving styrofoam with petrol.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No

----------


## Marc

> I tried a number of liquids and chemicals.....none seemed to work.
> not sure if acetone was one of them though...hmm. 
> reckon it would eat through 50mm of this foam?    
> I guess.....scientifically speaking, there would have to be a brew of some sort which would just make this stuff dissolve?  
> Probably with a big cloud of smoke while killing every living organism within a 50m radius

  Acetone brakes the air bubble and so the foam turns to the original two parts component volume that is not much. However will probably leave a sticky liquid on the tank. Try, paint shops sell acetone in one litre tin for a test.
No mushroom cloud will spring out of your backyard ...  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

> Oooooh.... somewhere there must be a yard full of HWS in their naked state which didn't pass inspection before getting coated in enamel and then wrapped in foam  
> The holy grail of firebucket making material!

   Yes, there is.  And there's stainless steel ones too.  They all get carted off to scrap every now & then. 
You should see the ones they make for NZ - over 6 feet tall and only 350mm or so in diameter - so they can jam them in broom cupboards & the like.  The tank inside is like a bigger version of an oxy bottle - tall & slim.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes my little camping one is stainless
(it's what we currently use in the yard until I make a bigger one) 
I had a big SS roof tank in Mackay but never got around to doing anything with it before we moved so it went to scrap.
I know where there's SS ones here too...  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Acetone brakes the air bubble and so the foam turns to the original two parts component volume that is not much. However will probably leave a sticky liquid on the tank. Try, paint shops sell acetone in one litre tin for a test.
> No mushroom cloud will spring out of your backyard ...

   Yeh I used to have a tin but it didn't make the move

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Off to the markets tomorrow

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Marc

Wow ... big production there, best of luck tomorrow.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wow ... big production there, best of luck tomorrow.

   Cheers
yeh got a couple done in the end....the finger incident slowed me down a bit of course  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ringtail

Excellent PG. Hitting Eumundi ? Be interesting to see how they go.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Eumundi?
Nah probably not.
Went there for a look today...felt more like a shopping mall....or a tourist attraction.
Good for buying women's clothes and home made soaps and candles tho.  
No I'm going a bit more local, there's a few around here and also thinking of Yandina which seems more like my kind of audience.
Fisherman's road markets tomorrow   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Ahh cool. Yep, agree. The dina markets would suit better. I haven't been to the Eumundi markets for at least 10 years. Twas bollocks then too.

----------


## Marc

What about crabs?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a good day today, lots of people turned up even though the weather looked dodgy.
Only sold one thing but there was a lot of buzz around the firebuckets and my business cards were hot property. 
I reckon by the time next weekend rolls around there will be a few people coming back to see if the firebucket guy is there again.
Which he will be. 
It's not the sort of thing many people get as an impulse buy, they need to think about it, have a look at the facebook page and come back next time and maybe then they'll get it.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What about crabs?

  Yummy

----------


## ringtail

Good time to be selling to PG. Winter is coming

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Fisch:

----------


## Marc

What's that? a Kalimestrofius maximus?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Kali-who-what?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had to make a few more as I sold 3 last weekend.
I have a couple of smaller tanks sitting around too waiting too be cut up but not had time as I'm also working on a trailer at a mate's place. 
It will be my market trailer only, and have everything on it all the time so all I have to do is hook it up and go.

----------


## ringtail

Awesome PG. Onya way now mate. Another month and people will be collecting them from you I reckon. Gets chilly where you are and lots of people have decent sized land and love a fire. All good.

----------


## sol381

They`re brilliant.. need to take some pics of how you transfer the design to the metal and how you actually cut it out. could flip them upside down and use as a lampshade.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

There's no "design" as such, I just cut the bits out as I go, freehand and random.
Start one end and work my way around.
 (With a plasma cutter, but I'm sure you knew that...)  
I used to have templates, big bearing housings etc for making perfect circles but I find the random patrerns are more fun.
Also used to scribble on the tanks with chalk and measure and carry on to get things symmetrical and even..
Don't even do that any more....it just works itself out
And the beauty of doing it all random is you can always cover up any little "mistake"   :Smilie:  
Yes a couple approached me a while back about having a lampshade cut out for a house with an industrial theme.
Will see if they get back to me
Would be a nice little special assignment

----------


## Marc

> Kali-who-what?

  
Oh nice, now I can see what you did.  
"Kalimestrofio" The equivalent of gobbledigook for an object ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes lots of looking and liking again yesterday, plentyy of cards handed out but no sales.
It's interesting though, this is the 4th Sunday in a row at the same markets and the crowd seems to be changing every week.
I guess most people don't go to the same one all the time. 
So while I'm not selling a lot as yet, I'm getting lots of exposure, which is good.  :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

How much are they going for PG.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

$120 - $180 depending on size, shape and design.
I don't think the price is an issue, people just need a while to think about it.
Have sold one small and 3 big ones so far.  
And every second bloke of course has to mutter something about how he made one from truck rims or how he could do that with his oxy or how he's seen one made from gas bottles or blah blah blah  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
I see a lot of couples stop to look at my stuff and the wife clearly loves it and wants to get something, but the male pride gets in the way and he's not gonna buy something made from junk which he could make (which he probably can't and definitely won't) so he just walks off while the wife comes over and tells me how nice my work is and grabs a business card  :Rofl5: 
They're often the ones that come back later without hubby and buys something.

----------


## sol381

Yeah need to get the wives alone.. Maybe if you offered a 6 pack with each one the guys might come around. Good luck with it all.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The people-watching is part of the fun of going to the markets

----------


## Marc

That's an interesting observation PG, so because it seems feasible to make it at home, even when without a plasma it is very unlikely, they don't buy ... interesting indeed. 
May be you should slip in the conversation that you spent over $10,000 in tools to make them  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's an interesting observation PG, so because it seems feasible to make it at home, even when without a plasma it is very unlikely, they don't buy ... interesting indeed.

  Yes, I see it all the time.
And not just with the firebuckets, with eveything I make. 
It seems that people (mostly blokes) feel clever because they can identify the material and components I've used.
And once they have figured out that "It's just some reo, flat bar, pipe, chain, etc welded together" it's like they are halfway to making one themselves.
(Again - which they won't) 
But they're not gonna admit to being upstaged by some other bloke because he (me) can and has made something that his wife likes.   :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

And yet if the same thing was in bumrings they would sell heaps. People just can't see the value in anything handmade. Anything. Stick it in bumrings and whack a made in china label on it and it sells all day long. People suck balls.

----------


## Marc

> Yes, I see it all the time.
> And not just with the firebuckets, with eveything I make. 
> It seems that people (mostly blokes) feel clever because they can identify the material and components I've used.
> And once they have figured out that "It's just some reo, flat bar, pipe, chain, etc welded together" it's like they are halfway to making one themselves.
> (Again - which they won't) 
> But they're not gonna admit to being upstaged by some other bloke because he (me) can and has made something that his wife likes.

  Yes, yes ... must exploit that line a bit further ... find a way to make it seem impossible to make by themselves.  Mate, you need to learn to forge even something small attached to it with a big rivet. Whack away at something that puts the brakes on their "I can do this by myself". 
Even folding the edge with a big ball peen hammer on a vertical steel shaft and an oxy to heat it up in stages would put it out of reach for most DIYselfers wanna be  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm not that bothered to be honest.
It's quite amusing to watch actually. 
Everyone who makes and sells things say they hear the same thing.
"I could make that"

----------


## ringtail

> Yes, yes ... must exploit that line a bit further ... find a way to make it seem impossible to make by themselves.  Mate, you need to learn to forge even something small attached to it with a big rivet. Whack away at something that puts the brakes on their "I can do this by myself". 
> Even folding the edge with a big ball peen hammer on a vertical steel shaft and an oxy to heat it up in stages would put it out of reach for most DIYselfers wanna be

  Yep but at what cost ? Spend more time "husband proofing" and make less dollars. Surely a sign saying " Yes you might be able to make this but why bother. I have done it for you to save you valuable drinking time "  :Biggrin:  . Appeal to their available time / drinking ratio

----------


## Marc

Haha, sure, there must be a balance. It wouldn't take much to do that but it does take time and makes noise. With the forge hot and a jig prepared to keep the thing up it would probably take some 20 minutes each, may be 15 when you get used to it. It would add some value to it in my eyes anyway, but its the market that dictates what sells not making what one likes. 
Come to think of it, if you heat up the edge with an oxy before you cut the holes, you can whack it with a flat hammer giving it a random squashed pattern ... anyway, sorry just my idea of things.

----------


## Marc

Or try some of this "Bolt poetry"

----------


## phild01

> But they're not gonna admit to being upstaged by some other bloke because he (me) can and has made something that his wife likes.

  Get your other half selling instead, might need a woman's touch to get the extra sales :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha all good I'll keep doing what I'm doing.
It'll take a while, it was the same in Mackay, before things sell. 
Even at the peak of my production up there when I had firebuckets of all sizes, potbelly stoves, 2 sizes windmills, 10-12 hanging plant and ball stands (all different), saw blade tables, candle holders, bowls, wall hangings, large metal balls, things made from big bearings, those choppers and more things I forget now (it took about 2 hours to load the ute).... 
....i took up 3 stalls at the markets, 9m frontage and about the same deep.....people would walk around, look at it all and ask "what else have you got"  
So I'm gonna stick to mainly making firebuckets for now.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> ....i took up 3 stalls at the markets, 9m frontage and about the same deep.....people would walk around, look at it all and ask "what else have you got"

  Like I said, people suck balls.

----------


## Marc

Oh come on ... you can't make a value judgement from people behaviour at a weekend market. People are just wandering around with half a brain firing every now and again. It's how consumers operate when it is a non essential item. 
I remember my first lesson in marketing from an old Egyptian who had a large carpet store in the city. It was a Sunday and there was a strike so he was not allowed to open on his own. He was not a happy chap so I told him not to worry, after all whoever wants a carpet if he can not buy it today he will buy tomorrow when you open. 
No he said ... a sale is a brain fart, it happens when it happens and if it does not happen now, it's gone. 
Not very scientific but true. Particularly for non essential things.

----------


## phild01

> No he said ... a sale is a brain fart, it happens when it happens and if it does not happen now, it's gone. 
> Not very scientific but true. Particularly for non essential things.

  Quite true Marc, I now have a bit of a policy for some things; if in the moment it has appeal then buy it.  Beats looking for it later after you regret not getting it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm yes well....
The rant was more about the blokey "I could make that" attitude (which doesn't apply to everyone) not about people sucking balls.
Unlike our grumpy friend up there, I find all this behaviour amusing.
If I didn't, I would have given up a long time ago. 
A lady I used to see regularly at the markets in Mackay said she needs an Awesome & Clever Jar.
I said a what?
To make everyone put $1 in if they say "that's awesome" or "That's clever"but doesn't buy anything  :Rofl5:  
Still, I'd rather have hundreds of people compliment my efforts and not sell a lot (or as some days have it - not sell anything) than most of them walking past without even looking. 
There's no retail trick or marketing secret to what I do and sell.
Everyone can see what I'm selling, it's right there in front of them, they know what it is and they'll either buy it or they won't.
All in all it's mostly positive and good fun.
I'm getting pretty good at spotting the "I could make that" blokes before they even get to my stall haha 
Then there's the ones who have to show you some pic from Facebook, Instagram, Pinterest etc, which I nave no doubt seen 20 times already and it takes them (in some cases) a couple of minutes to find on their phone (usually with a cracked screen)
Followed by "you should make a couple of them, they'd probably sell" 
Basically telling me that what I make is not so good and I'd be better off copying someone else's work.
But they don't see it that way. 
They think they've helped me by showing me that Darth Vader firepit or Minion potbelly stove
Good for them   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, PG, yes, I think we are all guilty of showing you how to do it. Well i perhaps can have a bit of poetic license because I started some 10 years before you were born but still you are at the coalface and you know what goes. 
As far as the market comment by my old Egyptian friend, if you want to put it in more technical terms, it goes like this ... The market for a particular product consists of the number of successful transactions in a particular period, say a year. The transactions can only happen during business hours, so it is not only dependant from the consumer wanting the product but also from the product being available at one point in time. 
In my ignorance I thought if the market requires 5000 carpets a year, it will independently from a lost day of trade and it will catch up the next week, since the consumer couldn't buy his carpet.
Well it does not work like that and a lost day of trade is lost and the next day or the next week or the next month you don't sell twice as much ... but you probably knew that already ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I started some 10 years before you were born

  ...53 years ago?

----------


## ringtail

Can you have a operational fire pit at the markets PG ? That would be good on a chilly morning and might get the non ball suckers to open the wallet. Maybe position yourself next to a coffee cart too  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

> ...53 years ago?

  yep ... well ... 52  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

If only they were all like this.
No expanded foam, just....balls    
Could top up the beanbag....if we had one

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Can you have a operational fire pit at the markets PG ? That would be good on a chilly morning and might get the non ball suckers to open the wallet. Maybe position yourself next to a coffee cart too

   I seriously doubt that would be possible haha.
Not sure if my public liability insurance covers fire....      

> yep ... well ... 52

  Right

----------


## phild01

What brand of heater was that, I'd like to avoid it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Braemar

----------


## phild01

They used to be part of Dux.

----------


## Marc

Nothing wrong with polystyrene beans as insulation.

----------


## phild01

> Nothing wrong with polystyrene beans as insulation.

  I can't believe that to be near as good as the stuck on stuff, as the air is not trapped.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

After our recent power outage here I noticed that the hot water was still as hot after 36 hours of the system sitting idle as when it's on. 
That insulation sure works!

----------


## phild01

> After our recent power outage here I noticed that the hot water was still as hot after 36 hours of the system sitting idle as when it's on. 
> That insulation sure works!

   You pulled a working system apart to see what is in there!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You pulled a working system apart to see what is in there!

   :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

> After our recent power outage here I noticed that the hot water was still as hot after 36 hours of the system sitting idle as when it's on. 
> That insulation sure works!

  We were still having warm showers after 4 days during the 2011 floods. Good thing it was summer though

----------


## sol381

You only shower once a week tho dont you.

----------


## ringtail

Bwahaaha. I aint no Pommy mate.

----------


## sol381

Of course...my apologies. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ringtail

Accepted  :Tongue:  . PG is one of them foreign types though  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

Foreign types eh.. In this day and age that could be regarded as racist. Im sure he has a creek nearby to bathe in.

----------


## ringtail

Yep probably. I give zero f##ks about political correctness. I doubt PG would risk damaging his namesake by creek bathing  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

Agree on both counts there.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:  I've been a foreigner my whole life.
I feel at home in QLD though.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

We welcome most here. Just not southerners  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

Where is that southern cutoff... nsw border i presume.

----------


## Marc

> I've been a foreigner my whole life.
> I feel at home in QLD though.

  You would be a foreigner if you go back to Sweden by the sound of things  :Frown:

----------


## sol381

Thats not far from the truth.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You would be a foreigner if you go back to Sweden by the sound of things

  Alwas was one there too, being of middle eastern appearance   :Wink:

----------


## Marc

The man without a country ... there was a book with that title by Everett Hale ... you are born and bred here as far as I am concerned and we love you  :Smilie:  
How funny that appearances do not count on line ... it appears so anyway

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More firebuckets in the making.
Some smaller ones this time to mix it up a bit.

----------


## ringtail

> Where is that southern cutoff... nsw border i presume.

  Of course.

----------


## lazydays

A pretty impressive home made vice  https://youtu.be/Y5S0IyNvWXg

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A pretty impressive home made vice  https://youtu.be/Y5S0IyNvWXg

  
Those guys make the coolest things and the best videos too   :Smilie:

----------


## lazydays

Just watched it again and would loved to have seen them cut the  internal ACME thread for the nut. I don't think you can get tap sets for acme and it's all lathe work.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'd say they didn't make that part, otherwise they would have shown it.
Probably salvaged from somewhere/something.

----------


## lazydays

Making a vice was my final practical exam in fitting/turning but we were given the basic cast parts and had to machine it all up including the internal and external acme handle/nut set.

----------


## METRIX

> 

  I like this.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I like this.

  It says it all really.
very effective.

----------


## sol381

Are they ground down or rusted.. Looks like those bolts you pull out that have been in wood for 20 years.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Are they ground down or rusted.. Looks like those bolts you pull out that have been in wood for 20 years.

  Ground, I'd say.
They're all pretty square edged

----------


## METRIX

> Those guys make the coolest things and the best videos too

  Yeah they make some good stuff, check this one out

----------


## Marc

> Ground, I'd say.
> They're all pretty square edged

  Forged by hand.
Very easy to do. it's beauty is in it's simplicity. Easy to copy, hard to create.
The process of stretching the bolt is called drawing out. The bolt is worked red hot on an anvil with a hammer until it gets to the length and diameter required. Then the section under the head is hammered square and bent to give it life. 
Beautiful and simple. I would call it a blacksmith sketch  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I want their cold cut saw

----------


## METRIX

> I want their cold cut saw

  
Yep, I want to know what blade they use, I have found the XTorque blades but they cost $180 say they will last 6 times longer than standard blades.
They would want to last longer than that because I can buy 50 x 350mm cut off blades for the price of one blade. 
I understand the advantages of the TT blades but not at that price.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep, I want to know what blade they use

  
Ask them?

----------


## ringtail

I've always wanted one but the cost of the machine and blades kills me. A cold cut wet saw that spins at 50 rpm and uses coolant would be a better investment but not unless in a full on fab shop IMO. I just picked up a metabo cut off saw to replace my 15 yo GMC platinum and for the money they are good bang for buck. Discs are cheap and after all, it's the consumables that are consumed. I'd be gutted if I had to replace a cold cut blade more often than 100 discs.

----------


## Marc

I have a cold saw and they are an invaluable tool. The cold cut off saw in that video is a lighter tool that can be moved around.  A cold saw is made of cast iron and is a stationary tool at 150+ kilos.

----------


## ringtail

Totally. A proper cold cut saw is far from mobile. I reckon an abrasive saw is far better for mobility and bang for buck than the "new cold cut" saws.  A few steel supplies up here that sell by the mt. use a 3 phase abrasive cut off saw with a massive handle for mucho leverage. Lots of sparks.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I used to love our old powered hacksaw machine. Always gave a bloke time to think...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well I'm definitely gonna give this a go.  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dz3GEl...st_app=1&app=m 
Seems a lot more shoulder and elbow friendly than hacking away at it with a blade.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yeah boy !!! The simple things PG.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a go.....short drillbit....worked(-ish)
I reckon he's got some lightweight wussy american foam there 
It's given me ideas for a home made contraption though
In the meantime I'll keep hacking   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Try a long 12mm drill bit. It probably needs a larger cutting edge for tougher stuff.

----------


## ringtail

Maybe a custom job PG. 10 or 12 mm steel shaft with some sharpened flatbar tacked to i. Like a scaled down drum on a planer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Maybe a custom job PG. 10 or 12 mm steel shaft with some sharpened flatbar tacked to i. Like a scaled down drum on a planer

  
Kinda what I was thinking 
I was more along the lines of 10-12'mm rod with alternating bits ground down to make something like this 
with a handle at the other end to hang on to....bit of tube with bearings inside 
]  
Shown here on rhs, imagine it bein round    
We'll see   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's still a messy way of doing it with lots of little bits going everywhere
Might try the acetone next

----------


## phild01

Couldn't get the video  (same thing that happened before) but if using a drill as a side cutting method, you will wreck the drill's centreing mount.  drills are not meant to be used with extended side pressure.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Couldn't get the video  (same thing that happened before)

  for god's sake man, get yourself a decent internet connection and/or device.  :Rolleyes:      

> if using a drill as a side cutting method, you will wreck the drill's centreing mount.  drills are not meant to be used with extended side pressure.

  Quite.
That's why the cutting implement needs to be sharp and dig its way through, rather than being forced.

----------


## phild01

> for god's sake man, get yourself a decent internet connection and/or device.

   Nothingtodo with connection, last time I checked it was 30Mbs. Device is only 10 months old and running Win10.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nothingtodo with connection, last time I checked it was 30Mbs. Device is only 10 months old and running Win10.

  Well I'll keep making jokes about it regardless

----------

